# BRP 2010/2011 winter series !!!!



## BudBartos

Here are the dates for the 2010/2011 winter BRP series races :thumbsup:
2010 Oct 2, 23 Freddies oval Nov 6, 20 Freddies oval Dec 4 road race at the gate Dec 18 back to Freddies oval 

2011 Jan 8 Freddies oval Jan 22 road race at the gate. Feb 5 Freddies oval Feb 19 road race at the gate. Mar 5,19 Freddies oval and Mar 26 the Fig 8 road/oval and awards at Freddies hobbies

There are 12 races in the series and We will have 4 throwouts 

All rules same as 2010 summer series

Hope We can set some new attendance records :wave:

Note >> We will be running the same body rules as oval Yes stock cars run road races. Gearing will also be the same.


----------



## martian 710

Hopefully we'll be able to race most of the winter series races. Especially with the roadcourse races. Been to busy with the kart racing this summer. Shyniah and Logan are both leading points at 2 tracks with a little over a month to go in the season. I finally got my kart together a couple of weeks ago. In my first race in a kart in 22 years I qualified 3rd for the feature. I moved into second on the first lap. Was trying to pass the leader about 1/2 way through the feature and my left front wheel came loose. The next race I got stuffed into the wall (backfilled steel guardrail) at full speed in the 2nd heat second heat. It hurts a little more and cost a little more than hittin' the wall at Freddie's with a BRP!!! I was able to move up to 3rd in the feature. We're going to Goodhope Speedway in New Springfeild Ohio this Saturday. Hopefully see you guys in about a month and a half.
Have fun!!!
Brett


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Brett,
You got stuffed into the wall????

I didn't know Tang raced karts !!


----------



## BudBartos

Brett >> That would be great !!! Tang in a kart 

Note all races on Sat and racing starts at 5:00 PM


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Here are the dates for the 2010/2011 winter BRP series races :thumbsup:
> 2010 Oct 2, 23 Freddies oval Nov 6, 20 Freddies oval Dec 4 road race at the gate Dec 18 back to Freddies oval
> 
> 2011 Jan 8 Freddies oval Jan 22 road race at the gate. Feb 5 Freddies oval Feb 19 road race at the gate. Mar 5,19 Freddies oval and Mar 26 the Fig 8 road/oval and awards at Freddies hobbies
> 
> 
> Hope We can set some new attendance records :wave:
> 
> Bud.......I'll do my best to help out by attending as many as I can if I don't have to work on Saturdays. Work has been extremly busy this year. I'll talk to Pat to schedule the Toledo track on Saturday's (oval racing) opposite weeks as the BRP Winter Series schedule. Maybe we can get some Toledo guys to go to the BRP races and maybe the BRP guys can come out to the Toledo track. :thumbsup: That could be fun!!  Also, the heating issues we had last year have been resolved for this year.
> 
> Dave


----------



## ghoulardi

Can we use sports car bodies for the road races?


----------



## ecoastrc

The Ct boys will be back im sure and might even be more this time. details to follow 
We are starting to get things rolling here too.


----------



## Magz02

Might need a bus and a trailer!!:thumbsup:

We would like to plan to make 2 events with you great racers!

Especially at Freddie's..... a few of us need some return "ribbing" to the guy!! LOL!!! :thumbsup:..:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

ecoastrc said:


> The Ct boys will be back im sure and might even be more this time. details to follow
> We are starting to get things rolling here too.


 
Sound good !!!!

Ross>> BRP series road races are the same bodies as oval. So NO !!


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Ross>> BRP series road races are the same bodies as oval. So NO !!


*FROM THE BRP RULES....*

We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. *You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval.* The rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. 
*
???????*


----------



## Tread1

I painted up a muscle body just for the road course.:thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*?????*



DJ66 said:


> *FROM THE BRP RULES....*
> 
> We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. *You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval.* The rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear.
> *
> ???????*


 That's why I asked.


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Brett,
> You got stuffed into the wall????
> 
> I didn't know Tang raced karts !!


It was definately by a graduate of Tangster's School Of Driving!!!:wave::tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> That's why I asked.


 
OK run what You want on the road courses :thumbsup: Then I don't have to change the rules !!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Doesn't really matter to me. Just wanted to know for sure.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget this year there is only one week from the end of the summer series to the start of the 2010/2011 winter series. Maybe You should come out and get some parts and practice for the cold weather FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*winter partz*

Say Bud, can you bring me a Saleen body and a couple of front wheel bearings? Gotta get ready for winter. Not too sure that cold & fun go together though.

Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

OK will do Ross


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,
Reading the flyer you gave out for the winter series rules in brushless you have gearing at 13/49 and 14/49....which is it??


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud,
> Reading the flyer you gave out for the winter series rules in brushless you have gearing at 13/49 and 14/49....which is it??


*WOW,YOU CAN READ!!!:jest::lol::jest:
PUT ON THE 13.5 TOOTH TO BE SAFE.:tongue::tongue:*


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud,
> Reading the flyer you gave out for the winter series rules in brushless you have gearing at 13/49 and 14/49....which is it??


maybe Bud runs a 13 and we run 14...


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *WOW,YOU CAN READ!!!:jest::lol::jest:*
> *PUT ON THE 13.5 TOOTH TO BE SAFE.:tongue::tongue:*


 
Is that like the one You had !!!!!

It is 13/49 !!!


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Is that like the one You had !!!!!
> 
> It is 13/49 !!!


*NO, MINE WAS MUCH BIGGER.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Just wanted to let You know a news report stated that the ression ended in June of 2009 !!!!!! Don't know on which planet or country but I don't see it here


----------



## ghoulardi

We're seein' it at our place. Still lookin' for help. So busy we're sending work out cause we can't keep up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer

ghoulardi said:


> We're seein' it at our place. Still lookin' for help. So busy we're sending work out cause we can't keep up.. :thumbsup:


What kind of work do you do? Any heavy lifting required? I talked to Dave L. last weekend a little about you needing help.

Jeff


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm Bud


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like We should have 10 or 11 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*BUD YOU GOT A PM...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

OK see all later.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry I could not make it out tonight. The wife had car trouble. I hope the racing was fun!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Yea everybody had fun and I gave the race results to Bud. Hope to see the final points before the next race.


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Sorry I could not make it out tonight. The wife had car trouble. I hope the racing was fun!


Don't tell Micro, but I even ran my brushless last night......


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW - I missed the maiden voyage of the 2 year in the making Brushless!!!!

Don D. - last night was the final race of the points series. I will not post the results until trophy night -- got to keep the top racers a secret!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> WOW - I missed the maiden voyage of the 2 year in the making Brushless!!!!
> 
> Don D. - last night was the final race of the points series. I will not post the results until trophy night -- got to keep the top racers a secret!!!!


Last summer race was fun !!! 

Don waited sooo long to run His brushless He is 2 speed controls behind.

We had a internation turnout with Taco from Japan taking His first ever ribbon win in the USA. Yes We named him Taco ?? Takanori real name.

Tang and I swapped cars right before a Qualifier it was interesting I followed Him for like 2 min then got by and won by several feet. Maybe We should do that some time right before a heat start all transmiter are handed one spot to the right 

Hope to see more NEW and old faces at the first winter series race Sat Oct 2 at 5:00. If You come out early go out back to the big track and check out some 1/4 scale racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Don waited sooo long to run His brushless He is 2 speed controls behind.


This brings up a good point. We have tossed around the idea of setting the timing to 0 on all ESC's. We see this trend in 1/10th and 1/12th racing. This keeps the racing fair, and removes the ESC's that have the velocity advancing timing. With each update that has come out for the Tekin and Castle, the timing has advanced. 

If we all set to 0 - it would not make a difference if you had a $20 Hobbywing or the $80 Tekin ESC.

Just a thought - With the Tekin at 100 timing (new 5.0 Vagues software) on the rear wheel dyno, it is spinning at 48RPM -- this is compared to 42 on the original testing done 2 years ago. By way of comparison - the brushed SS class runs 41 on the dyno.....we need to slow them down!

:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

We could try it.


----------



## sg1

+1 on the hobbywing esc!!

Maybe we can gather $$ up and place an order and we all run the 18a esc. It's 1/3 the size of the Tekin and much less $$ without cogging!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

When it comes to points.. for the indoor season what excactlly is considered a brp car???
does a brp car have to be sold from the brp headquarters?? I am thinking about putting an extra bushing in an associated 12th car and call it the t-rex......and putting it on the market




think associated would put up with that????????????????????????????????????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

i guess what i am asking is how can a road raptor car not being available from brp be legal in this series


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - check out the BRP web site:
http://brpracing.com/
RoadRaptor on the home page..


----------



## K-5 CAPER

ok got it thanks micro


----------



## BudBartos

Raptors only in road course.


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> +1 on the hobbywing esc!!
> 
> Maybe we can gather $$ up and place an order and we all run the 18a esc. It's 1/3 the size of the Tekin and much less $$ without cogging!!


This is tempting me to consider running again. Now what servo is prefered that doesn't cost 3 times the hobby wing esc?


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> This is tempting me to consider running again. Now what servo is prefered that doesn't cost 3 times the hobby wing esc?


Best is Futaba S9650 !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I have another batch of batteries coming in !!! Hope to have Sat for the first race of the winter series :thumbsup: 
I will also have some kits on the rack since Were getting some new racers !!


----------



## Micro_Racer

what time will racing start? I dont see a time for Freddies or the Gate races....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

5 pm for Freddies


----------



## Easy

Ross, and Dave

You have a pm.

Don


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> 5 pm for Freddies


Yes racing starts at 5:00


----------



## ghoulardi

Got it Don. Thanx. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

ghoulardi said:


> Got it Don. Thanx. :thumbsup:


*SO DID I...:thumbsup:
THANKS*


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like there is going to be a good crowd this Sat for the first winter series race and Major awards presentation :thumbsup:

Freddie cut the pit space down some so if it's packed try not to spread out too much.

I have a new batch of Batts in and the rack is packed with BRP goodies:wave:


----------



## Easy

Sorry, a family thing came up, I will not be there.
Don


----------



## martian 710

We can't make the first race. Our last kart race is this weekend and I've got to work Sat. I got rained out 3 days this week. Shyniah's currently in 2nd place in a close battle for the track championship. Logan has 2 track championships locked up and Shyniah has 1. I finally got my kart together about 2 months ago and have been finishing in the top 3 most races. I was able to move up to 5th in points at one of the tracks we race at. I've been able to get a couple of heat wins but not a feature yet. I lost one feature buy 1/2 kart length and another by 1 kart. We should be at the next race. Bud I'll probably need a pack or 2 nothing's been touched in quite a while. Have fun!!! We'll see you in a couple weeks!!!:wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud
will the garage be open on Saturday??

I think i need a lube job, oil change and a few kicks of the tires

what time you getting there??


----------



## BudBartos

Sure it's always open. I will be there about 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

yep other new season is only 24 hours away. What will be the stories this time.

Can Tang go for #18? or will someone step-up and knock him off the hill?

Whats going to be the big class?

Will one of the new guys win a championship?

Will Freddie bring back the Man-size winnies?

Alots of questions!!!!


----------



## Crusty

I'm in for stock tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!

See You all later :wave:


----------



## Tread1

Bud,
I thought I would join the club and send you a PM too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Good race night. freddie ran a tight ship and we were done at reasonable hour. Next race is on the 23rd of Oct, See you all then. I am taking orders for Niftek tire traction and com drops. I will deliver at the next race.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I need a bottle Don, thanks

Thanks Bud and Freddie fun night of racing!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice 1st race of the series! Good to see some new racers :thumbsup:


Thanks to Tang, Bud, and Geoff for turning down the Tekin timming. At 50% they were still fast.....My Hobbywing $20 brushless ESC was just as fast!!!

I would still like to see everyone go to 0 timming on all ESC's. 

Hobbywing ESC:
The 25A that I used in my Oval BRP (same size as the Tekin Mini Rage)
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html

The 18A that we use in the BRP RoadRaptor (same size as the Tekin B1)
This could be used in the Oval car as well
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-18a-v2-esc-for-rc-car.html 

Both ESC's are under $25, and Hobbypartz is offering fee shipping if you are interested in picking one up.

Program cards start at $8!
http://www.hobbypartz.com/led-program-card-for-brushless-esc.html
or the "Pro" version that can link to a laptop:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/hobbywing-advanced-professional-lcd-program-box.html


I sold my Tekin on eBay for $70 - purchased a Hobbywing ESC and program box, and still had $$ left over!!!!


----------



## Hangtime

You sold your American esc for a China product. Traitor! WTH??


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks all for making the first winter series race a hit !!! And thats not just a hit on the track.

16 racers thats a good turnout hope we can keep that kind of numbers for the whole season. I know of 4 more that will be at the next race maybe more.

I'm all for turning the timing down more I think mine was faster ???


----------



## Easy

OK, what are the rules for the brushless?? Timing? Ratio? Things we need to know, and parts we may have to buy..... (gears)

Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy - right now the rules for brushless are any 1/18th scale ESC, 13/49 scalpel pinion and spur. 
We are exploring removing the timing out of the programmable ESC's as each manufacture has a "different" definition of % of timing. Turning everyone down to 0 will equalize all ESC's. You can go brushless for less money than a brushed set-up!


----------



## Easy

Are there 13 tooth pinions out there? (none on the rack) All I have is a 14 tooth one.
The timing can be adjusted with my laptop, so that isn't a problem.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Are there 13 tooth pinions out there? (none on the rack) All I have is a 14 tooth one.
> The timing can be adjusted with my laptop, so that isn't a problem.
> Don


 
I have a feeling Scalpel is done can't find gears at all. For now if You only have a 14 put the 51 tooth spur on that gets it closer to 13/49. I like the timing turned down and there were 4 cars that were all very close in speed. Still faster that Super stock.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> You sold your American esc for a China product. Traitor! WTH??


Hangtime >> If You have a open sat some time let Me know I have My super stock car you can rent :thumbsup: All You have to do is drive.


----------



## DJ66

Donald Deutsch said:


> I am taking orders for Niftek tire traction and com drops. I will deliver at the next race.


*I'LL TAKE A BOTTLE...:thumbsup:

THANKS*


----------



## Hangtime

Has anyone talked to Craig Stiwald lately? I want to see if he'll sell one my BRPs back. I left a message but have not heard back. Just wondering if he's racing.


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime said:


> Has anyone talked to Craig Stiwald lately? I want to see if he'll sell one my BRPs back. I left a message but have not heard back. Just wondering if he's racing.


One of the cars went to Bob B I think Craig is going to race this winter from what Bob said.


----------



## ghoulardi

I would like a bottle of Niftech too please.

Tanx


----------



## ghoulardi

Bud, P.M.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Coleen, brought her new ride in today. It was looking pretty good, she is ready to join the group. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good to hear Freddie, the more the merrier,hopefully she can put up with us idiots


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Good to hear Freddie, the more the merrier,hopefully she can put up with us idiots


 
I think She will do fine  That makes 2 maybe 3 girls running !!! Wonder if that happens in other forms of RC cars ??


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> I think She will do fine  That makes 2 maybe 3 girls running !!! Wonder if that happens in other forms of RC cars ??


I know a couple Young Ladies who run Sprint Cars on clay. Summer of 2009 I dated a woman who raced 1 of my trucks several times at Raceway 42 in Mansfield.


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> That makes 2 maybe 3 girls running !!! Wonder if that happens in other forms of RC cars ??


 One does have to question their sanity.


----------



## BudBartos

I just listed this on ebay !!!
Not going to make anything for it :drunk:


http://cgi.ebay.com/SCT-1-16-Losi-r...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item56403d6b86


----------



## BudBartos

New batch of batteries are in !!!! Will have the rack packed with all kinds of goodies for the race on the 23 rd :wave:


----------



## TangTester

nice I hope there are some good ones


----------



## BudBartos

There all good !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

How many will be at the next series race? Can We set a new record attendance?

Don P, Collen, Bob and Ryan ??? Who else ??


----------



## DJ66

*ME:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Me 2


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Ok, I suppose I will show up :freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am planing on being there.


----------



## Easy

Hopefully I will be there.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

When is it again ?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

We are talking about Oct 23rd aren't we?


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> We are talking about Oct 23rd aren't we?


Yes !!


----------



## ghoulardi

I should be there ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet looks like another good crowd a comin :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well be ready to race, I need to run a really fast program that night. My other half is having a Holloween Party so my house is going to be filled with people and I need to be there. But you guys are first, just lets move right along this Saturday


----------



## TangTester

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well be ready to race, I need to run a really fast program that night. My other half is having a Holloween Party so my house is going to be filled with people and I need to be there. But you guys are first, just lets move right along this Saturday


Are we invited?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Is it a costume party?


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well be ready to race, I need to run a really fast program that night. My other half is having a Holloween Party so my house is going to be filled with people and I need to be there. But you guys are first, just lets move right along this Saturday


 
OK !!!! Looks like it will be a good turnout also


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> Is it a costume party?


Only one costume comes to mind for Freddie......Frankinstein


----------



## K-5 CAPER

If we are invited Freddie, a couple of us are even house trained.

Tang unfortunately is NOT one of them.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

DJ66 you have a pm


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

yes they have to dress up its for the kids. Poor Debs going to have a house full of them while I play with you guys ? that really doesn't sound like a bad plan  good thing she doesn't read this


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Is it a costume party?


If it is, we could go a race car drivers!!!!


----------



## TangTester

Easy said:


> If it is, we could go a race car drivers!!!!


some of us could go as race car drivers....the rest are still working on it.


----------



## Tread1

Just make sure Tang stays out of the jacuzzi! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I will have several of My old batteies for sale Sat they are still good I just have too many. $5.00 a pack 

Looks like it's going to be a big turnout so come early to get a pit spot and some track time. Just don't take My pit space


----------



## ecoastrc

hay Bud will you ship some of those batterys if i cover usps flat rate ??? If so how many do you have????


----------



## DJ66

*BUD,IF YOU HAVE A DECENT SADDLE PACK I'LL TAKE ONE..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

They are sold already


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone have a extra B1 speedo? Bruce cooked one of his :drunk:


----------



## TangTester

I may have one


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> I may have one


OK bring it.


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> They are sold already


*WELL...THANKS FOR THE OFFER...*


----------



## BudBartos

I now have that Losi SCT listed in swap and sell  
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=307458


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Anyone have a extra B1 speedo? Bruce cooked one of his :drunk:


I have my spare in my box.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Everyone come early there is going to be a big crowd !!! Try not to take up too much pit space.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Big crowd... who you expecting Bud??


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Big crowd... who you expecting Bud??


I'm thinking 20 to 25 :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

i guess i better go get my 3 hours of sleep in then.....long night at work


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Had a good time tonight. I have to stop shooting my self in the foot though. Got into the trash by the boards and threw away third in the main. Reasonable turn out and everybody seamed to have a good time. See you all in two weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Great time!! Now I need to figure out how to keep my motor from coming loose!!!!
Thanks to Freddie and Bud for a good time......


----------



## BudBartos

Another good night of racing !!! Had about 4 racers that said they were ( weather was too nice) coming not show but still ended up with 18 

Stock was won by Bruce S 2nd Dave M and 3rd Mark H

Super stock winner was SG1 but He does not count so Don S took the ribbion second was Dave M and 3rd Don D

Brushless I won but I don't count so the winner was Tang 2nd K-5 and 3rd Don P

Thanks all next race is Nov 6th with racing starting at 5:00 Taco and James


----------



## Bigron

Hey Bud count me in for the next race .I will need to purchase a couple of battery packs .Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Bigron said:


> Hey Bud count me in for the next race .I will need to purchase a couple of battery packs .Thanks


 
OK will have some there !!! Good to hear Your coming back out :thumbsup:

How about that past champion Orange racer??


----------



## Easy

Info for you brushless guys

Degree of timing 3 50 100
red motor 22675 23469 24611
Castle 4100 21168 21945 23180
Castle 4200 20744 21465 22563

Motors ran with Tekin Mini Rage with 5 volts input.
All tested with same speed control and radio set up.

This should answer the timing question.

Don


----------



## Easy

Adding info as an attachment


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet thanks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm


----------



## BudBartos

Interesting stuff here !!! See If You can find Me :thumbsup: 

http://www.imca-slotracing.com/CANAM-SLOT-86.htm


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Info for you brushless guys
> 
> Degree of timing 3 50 100
> red motor 22675 23469 24611
> Castle 4100 21168 21945 23180
> Castle 4200 20744 21465 22563
> 
> Motors ran with Tekin Mini Rage with 5 volts input.
> All tested with same speed control and radio set up.
> 
> This should answer the timing question.
> 
> Don


WOW.... looks like we need the 70.00 castle motor to slow us down...lol...


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> WOW.... looks like we need the 70.00 castle motor to slow us down...lol...


These were motors I have had for a while.
This also explains why my car was so fast. (max. timing)

By the way, these were "no load" tests using an optical tach...

Don


----------



## martian 710

K-5, you have a PM!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

PM back at ya Martian


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm.
Don


----------



## Easy

Bud you have a pm.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Again !!!!!!!!!!! I ordered some from Team Scream along with more batteries.


----------



## sg1

ALOT of PM's today....


----------



## TangTester

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the boat today!


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> ALOT of PM's today....


*I'M GETTING IN ON THIS....
BUD...YOU GOT A PM...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Crusty

Pictures from October 23rd. http://public.fotki.com/Crusty/radio-controlled-racing-1/freddys-hobbies-rav/


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty>>> Thanks very nice even the picture of Me.


----------



## DJ66

*DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE TEKIN HOTWIRE AND BE ABLE TO UPDATE MY B1 NEXT SATURDAY...PLEASE LET ME KNOW...THANKS:thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

DJ66 said:


> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE TEKIN HOTWIRE AND BE ABLE TO UPDATE MY B1 NEXT SATURDAY...PLEASE LET ME KNOW...THANKS:thumbsup:*


I have it.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

you cant update the B1 unless you have a full size laptop. The mini laptops dont have the screen space to "open" the options for the B1


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> you cant update the B1 unless you have a full size laptop. The mini laptops dont have the screen space to "open" the options for the B1


I have a full size laptop.......


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> I have a full size laptop.......


*THANKS EASY....WILL YOU BE THERE??:jest::lol::jest:*


----------



## Easy

DJ66 said:


> *THANKS EASY....WILL YOU BE THERE??:jest::lol::jest:*


I hope so......


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> I hope so......


*SO DO I...:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud
Sent you a pm
Sad day when the boat comes out of the water, winter sucks !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> Sent you a pm
> Sad day when the boat comes out of the water, winter sucks !!!!!!


You got that right :drunk:


----------



## Magz02

Hey OHIO drivers!!:wave:

Wanted to give you all an open invite!!!!


!! 1500 Lap Endoro Dec. 12th !!
BRP/Driver Endurance Challenge


Check out the Drive Raceway thread for details!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish

Magz02 said:


> Hey OHIO drivers!!:wave:
> 
> Wanted to give you all an open invite!!!!
> 
> 
> !! 1500 Lap Endoro Dec. 12th !!
> BRP/Driver Endurance Challenge
> 
> 
> Check out the Drive Raceway thread for details!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: BRP WORLDS ENDURO:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

suckfish said:


> :thumbsup: BRP WORLDS ENDURO:thumbsup:


Would I get dizzy  

OK Ohio racers Who's making the trip?


----------



## Micro_Racer

points updated on my web site....under the 2010 - 2011 Indoor Series Points page


----------



## BudBartos

OK race #3 of the 2010/2011 winter series is this Sat :thumbsup: Remember racing starts at 5:00 sharp. Some of those that show up late really need to be there early and get on the track  
Can We set a new record both for turnout and racing ?

I know Ron will be back !!! How about Bob and Ryan?? Coleen You coming?
Maybe Howard K will show up since the 1/4th is done for the season and maybe even Dan P.


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Would I get dizzy
> 
> OK Ohio racers Who's making the trip?


*DO YOU HAVE THE BRP JET ALL GASSED UP OR AT LEAST THE BRP BUS????*:lol:


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *DO YOU HAVE THE BRP JET ALL GASSED UP OR AT LEAST THE BRP BUS????*:lol:


I think they need to send the Drive RC Bus :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*???????*

Anybody ever have a problem with the throttle on a radio ? I cant get my B1 to set and when it finally does its got real jerky response and then it will finally go to full throttle and stay there until you shut it off. Wondering if I need a new radio.

Tanx


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> I think they need to send the Drive RC Bus :thumbsup:


Don't go there.................... STILL sitting in lot..waiting for repair!!


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Anybody ever have a problem with the throttle on a radio ? I cant get my B1 to set and when it finally does its got real jerky response and then it will finally go to full throttle and stay there until you shut it off. Wondering if I need a new radio.
> 
> Tanx


Might be the end points need adjusted.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey Bud make sure you bring the rental truck with you this time I have two more Guppies on the line. I will rent it and they each can run a heat. Then we can sell them a car :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey Bud make sure you bring the rental truck with you this time I have two more Guppies on the line. I will rent it and they each can run a heat. Then we can sell them a car :thumbsup:


What time do I need to be there by?


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey Bud make sure you bring the rental truck with you this time I have two more Guppies on the line. I will rent it and they each can run a heat. Then we can sell them a car :thumbsup:


OK got it!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro 
do you have link to the points?
thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/2010---2011-indoor-series-points


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks micro


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good news - It looks Google has resolved the spreadsheet issue --if you go to my web site you shold be able to see the points with out downloading again!!! Let me know if you can view the points....


----------



## DJ66

*YES I CAN SEE THEM...:thumbsup:
THANKS MIKE*


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Good news - It looks Google has resolved the spreadsheet issue --if you go to my web site you shold be able to see the points with out downloading again!!! Let me know if you can view the points....


 
Yes I can see !!!

I also seen You gave wayne points He is not suppost to get points !!! Dosen't matter now but it may at the end of the season.


----------



## Easy

I don't believe it, it even worked for me........:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Everyone gets points - at the end of the season - Wayne will be dropped. He raced - he got points....same with Bud - you race - you get points....that is the way it has always been since I have done the points........its the same with NASCAR - the non chaser guys still get points!!!!


----------



## Crusty

Micro_Racer said:


> Everyone gets points - at the end of the season - Wayne will be dropped. He raced - he got points....same with Bud - you race - you get points....that is the way it has always been since I have done the points........its the same with NASCAR - the non chaser guys still get points!!!!


Makes sense to me.


----------



## BudBartos

WOW looks like I may finally sell this thing


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150512758779&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Micro_Racer

Everyone ready to race Saturday!?!?! My nurse has been keeping my TS cells nice and charged.....


----------



## BudBartos

I'm ready as soon as I work on My stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Interesting stuff here !!! See If You can find Me :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.imca-slotracing.com/CANAM-SLOT-86.htm


 
Anyone find Me ???


----------



## BudBartos

Elections are over !!! Thank goodness no more hate commercials. Things are already changing gas prices on the rise


----------



## BudBartos

Just got in another batch of batteries !!!!

I also have Scalpel spur gears and even tooth pinions no odd tooth.


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Anyone find Me ???


*I DID...THATS YOU LEANING ON THE BLUE CAR HOLDING THE RED R/C CAR WITH PARMA ON THE SPOILER..:thumbsup:
IT WAS BEFORE THE OPERATION...:jest:
AM I RIGHT???
NO REALLY...I THINK YOUR THE GUY WITH CROSSED ARMS ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE PICTURE UNDER THE FLAGS.*


----------



## Micro_Racer

your the guy singing the song.....


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *I DID...THATS YOU LEANING ON THE BLUE CAR HOLDING THE RED R/C CAR WITH PARMA ON THE SPOILER..:thumbsup:*
> *IT WAS BEFORE THE OPERATION...:jest:*
> *AM I RIGHT???*
> *NO REALLY...I THINK YOUR THE GUY WITH CROSSED ARMS ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE PICTURE UNDER THE FLAGS.*


 
Your the winner :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Your the winner :thumbsup:


*WHAT DO I WIN???

JUST BRING THE STUFF I ASKED FOR.:dude::thumbsup:

SEE EVERYONE SATURDAY.:woohoo:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sprint cars on Speed channel 8 pm Saturday

Set your dvr's before going to Freddies


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *WHAT DO I WIN???*
> 
> *JUST BRING THE STUFF I ASKED FOR.:dude::thumbsup:*
> 
> *SEE EVERYONE SATURDAY.:woohoo:*


What did You ask for ???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hope Wayne is OK - gun man reported at NASA!


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> I hope Wayne is OK - gun man reported at NASA!


 Wayne went racing in PA


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> What did You ask for ???


*THOSE "SPECIAL" FRONT SPRINGS..:dude:

3 SETS MAN..

WHAT KIND OF DEALER ARE YOU..:drunk::drunk:*


----------



## DJ66

TangTester said:


> Wayne went racing in PA


*MAYBE HE CAME BACK AND THE PRESSURE OF BRP RACING GOT TO HIM AND HE CRACKED..:freak::freak:*


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *MAYBE HE CAME BACK AND THE PRESSURE OF BRP RACING GOT TO HIM AND HE CRACKED..:freak::freak:*


 
Maybe they called him into work and He was not able to go race His BRP 

Then He went crazy :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *THOSE "SPECIAL" FRONT SPRINGS..:dude:*
> 
> *3 SETS MAN..*
> 
> *WHAT KIND OF DEALER ARE YOU..:drunk::drunk:*


OK Don S has them He was going to deleiver to You at the last gate race but You did not go.


----------



## DJ66

*CAN DON S. BE TRUSTED WITH THE STUFF???:dude::dude:*


----------



## BudBartos

YES !!!!

Is everyone ready :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## jamesj

special springs ?????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

fall is the best time of the year to get your springs


----------



## jamesj

i can't be late this time


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> i can't be late this time


Sure you can, you just wont race 

Hey everyone I will be sure to have fresh coffee tonight. Bud *REMEMBER* the rental truck


----------



## BudBartos

Got it and even the trasmitter :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

bud i need also another 1/18 dodge body


----------



## BudBartos

OK have it.


----------



## Bigron

Hey Bud ,Dont forget the front axles .Thanks


----------



## Crusty

Good racing tonight!


----------



## Easy

Good racing tonight!!! Thanks to Bud and Freddie, see you all in 2 weeks....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

There was some close racing this evening and everybody seemed to have a good time as usual. See you all on the 20th.:wave:


----------



## DJ66

*EVEN THOUGH I SUCKED IN THE MAIN...I HAD FUN TONIGHT...IT WAS GREAT TO SEE A GOOD TURNOUT...HOPE EVERYBODY HAD FUN TO...THANKS BUD AND FREDDIE.:thumbsup:

BUD YOU GOT A PM.*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes good turn out, hope to see more next time.

Thanks to Freddie for nice place to race

Thanks 
bud for a great car


----------



## Bigron

*Battery charger recommendation*

Hey Guys any recommendations on a good battery charger with a back light ; and a good discharger. Using a Novak millennium now. Thanks


----------



## Bigron

Fun night of racing thanks Freddie.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

bigron... hyperion is a good 1 , i have the 720... 660 also seen alot in the pit area


----------



## BudBartos

Yes 22 racers had at it !!!! 

Congrats to Tang for His brushless win and Dan K for beating Me !!!!!

I know Bruce took stock and Don S won Super stock but thats about all I remember. It was a busy night in the BRP garage!!!!! Should have worked on My car more 

Next race is Nov 20 then it's to the road course at the gate on Dec 4th.

There is a Gate race this coming Friday so come on out and get some track time in. :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bruce not only took TQ and the A main, but he set a new track record! 110 laps in Stock - Same as the A main winner in Super Stock Don S! Did we check to make sure Bruce was running the right car


----------



## DJ66

*ANYBODY GOING TO THE GATE THIS FRIDAY FOR SOME ROAD RACING...I PLAN ON IT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE GATE THIS FRIDAY FOR SOME ROAD RACING...I PLAN ON IT...:thumbsup:*


I will be !!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Glad somebody had fun Saturday night.


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Glad somebody had fun Saturday night.


Why did You leave I had a transmitter ????

Don D here is a link to can am

http://www.imca-slotracing.com/CANAM-1967-SLOT.htm

Like to home page

http://www.imca-slotracing.com/


----------



## DJ66

ghoulardi said:


> Glad somebody had fun Saturday night.


*SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOUR NOT THERE..:wave::jest::lol:

WHO LOVE YA BUDDY!!!!*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

big thanks to james on the expontiial set up..boy i was off


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> big thanks to james on the expontiial set up..boy i was off


Is that why You did so well


----------



## Bigron

Thanks K 5 ,I did notice a few guys had this charger.:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

yes Bud, my expodetiial was sort of touchie....after getting advice from james i was good to go;;;;;;; thanks james!!!

Nice run Tang....might get there


----------



## Crusty

DJ66 said:


> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE GATE THIS FRIDAY FOR SOME ROAD RACING...I PLAN ON IT...:thumbsup:*


Thinking about it. Depends on if I get my body done, and how late I work.


----------



## Tread1

DJ66 said:


> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE GATE THIS FRIDAY FOR SOME ROAD RACING...I PLAN ON IT...:thumbsup:*


I'll be there if my eyes recover from the bright red giant text!:freak::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be road racing Friday.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BRP RoadRaptor TQ's and takes the A Main at the ECC - yes it beat the Scooby Scalpel, and all other 1/18th scale pan cars......Dave B, I believe took 4th....Congrats to Wayne and the RoadRaptor!


----------



## BudBartos

Right on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## DJ66

*WAY TO GO WAYNE, DAVE AND BRP...CONGRATULATIONS :thumbsup:*


----------



## jamesj

remember that was a road rapture BRP roadrapture


----------



## jamesj

2010 - 2011 Indoor Series Points does any one know how to spell james jones 
not James Joens


----------



## DJ66

jamesj said:


> 2010 - 2011 Indoor Series Points does any one know how to spell james jones
> not James Joens


*NO...HOW DO YOU SPELL IT???:freak::drunk::freak:*


----------



## jamesj

please spell my name correct jones not joens look at the 2010 -2011 indoor series points


----------



## Crusty

jamesj said:


> 2010 - 2011 Indoor Series Points does any one know how to spell james jones
> not James Joens


Looks like a simple typo. A quiet respectful word to Micro would get it corrected.


----------



## Tread1

No problem we will get it corrected to Jemas Jones ASAP :tongue:


----------



## DJ66

Tread1 said:


> No problem we will get it corrected to Jemas Jones ASAP :tongue:


*:lol::lol:FUNNY:lol::lol:*


----------



## jamesj

whos the one from akron


----------



## jamesj

he also needs to update the 2010-2011 indoor series points


----------



## DJ66

jamesj said:


> he also needs to update the 2010-2011 indoor series points


*PLEASE RELAX...IT WAS ONLY LAST NIGHT...MICRO HAS A LIFE TO DEAL WITH..:freak:*


----------



## Easy

K-5 CAPER said:


> bigron... hyperion is a good 1 , i have the 720... 660 also seen alot in the pit area


Can these be purchased locally, or just off the internet?

My Ice back light no longer works, so I am also looking.

Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site...


----------



## jamesj

thanks micro


----------



## Crusty

Micro_Racer said:


> points are updated on my web site...


Thanks Micro! Your efforts are appreciated!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Easy, got mine from the net


----------



## jamesj

high points good low points bad


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you are going to buy a Hyperion charger, I would go with the *EOS 0720i NET3 *or any of the "NET" line. The reason is you can update the software as new chemical base batteries are introduced. So this should eliminate the need to buy a new charger if a new type of cell is introduced. An example would be, I just updated my software so my charger can now charge LiFe cells. The *EOS 0615i DUO3* also comes with USB capabilities. 

The new software has a windows based program to capture data - check out the web site:
http://media.hyperion.hk/dn/pc/pcsoft.htm

At this time, none of the local hobby shops carry the Hyperion's. You could find out if Freddie can get them....if not you will have to find a on-line hobby shop to purchase a new one.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

SG1,
Congrats on your win in Pennsylvania !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice job beating up on the Scalpel boys :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Is there a race breakdown for the Penn race posted on a forum somewhere?


----------



## Magz02

Way to go Wayne!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> high points good low points bad


 
??????????? YES


----------



## sg1

Magz02 said:


> Way to go Wayne!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks 

Just woke up and ready to race!!

The road rapture was good!!

Dave Berry and I had some tuff work getting gearing and set up with the handout motors, but the last qualifier we had some good guesses and I ended up with TQ and the only 33 lap run and Dave put a solid run in and qualified 4th I believe. In the main the beginning was rough, but I ended up with a strong finish and won with Dave coming in 4th. I don't remember how the other folks from Toledo ended up, sorry 

In micro stock touring (largest class, 4 heats) Dave Berry, John (owner of Team Scream), and myself were FAST!! All the practicing paid off! I ended up with TQ, John second, and I believe Dave was 3rd qualifier. If I remember correctly that's how we ended up in the mains as well!!! The Hobbywing ESC was fast with the handout 2650 KV motor. We had to run BIG gears, I was at 25-34 in my M-18.

The funning thing was my link car and M-18 ran the same lap times. The link car was at 18-47, with 1.25" rear tires, and a Robotronics brushed motor, with 4 2/3a batteries.
The M-18 was at 25-34, handout brushless 2650KV motor and a 2 cell lipo. The speed between the 2 were the same (9.0 fast lap). Only difference is there was 0 maintainance to the brushless car with the lipos 

I haven't seen the results anywhere yet, but sure it will be posted somewhere!

-Wayne


----------



## TangTester

How was the off-road? I saw pic of the track....crazy!!!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> How was the off-road? I saw pic of the track....crazy!!!


It made the Gates track look like childs play..lol..
I ended up running "open truck" class.
It was CRAZY!!! I had a tough time with timing on the quad section and the 1/4 pipe turn. I made the main, qualified 5th and got to 2nd in the main and tumbled in the quad and finished 3rd. The vendetta weighed twice as much as the other trucks and wasn't nearly as "upgraded" but I gave it hell out there...lol...


----------



## TangTester

How do you think the China Buggy would have done?


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> How do you think the China Buggy would have done?


It would have BROKE


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just woke up and ready to race!!
> 
> The road rapture was good!!
> 
> Dave Berry and I had some tuff work getting gearing and set up with the handout motors, but the last qualifier we had some good guesses and I ended up with TQ and the only 33 lap run and Dave put a solid run in and qualified 4th I believe. In the main the beginning was rough, but I ended up with a strong finish and won with Dave coming in 4th. I don't remember how the other folks from Toledo ended up, sorry
> 
> In micro stock touring (largest class, 4 heats) Dave Berry, John (owner of Team Scream), and myself were FAST!! All the practicing paid off! I ended up with TQ, John second, and I believe Dave was 3rd qualifier. If I remember correctly that's how we ended up in the mains as well!!! The Hobbywing ESC was fast with the handout 2650 KV motor. We had to run BIG gears, I was at 25-34 in my M-18.
> 
> The funning thing was my link car and M-18 ran the same lap times. The link car was at 18-47, with 1.25" rear tires, and a Robotronics brushed motor, with 4 2/3a batteries.
> The M-18 was at 25-34, handout brushless 2650KV motor and a 2 cell lipo. The speed between the 2 were the same (9.0 fast lap). Only difference is there was 0 maintainance to the brushless car with the lipos
> 
> I haven't seen the results anywhere yet, but sure it will be posted somewhere!
> 
> -Wayne


THANKS GUY'S !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

So who is road racing this Friday? I know I am!


----------



## TangTester

Me too


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there if I don't have to work too late.


----------



## BudBartos

I'm in !!!!!!!!! I hope to see some of those that just love road racing but then never show up to them ???


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm


----------



## Tread1

I'll be there as usual


----------



## DJ66

*I'M IN FOR FRIDAY.:thumbsup:*


----------



## TangTester

Tread1 said:


> I'll be there as usual


thanks for the warning!


----------



## Tread1

Isn't it your turn in the jacuzzi? :tongue:


----------



## all4fun

*Oval Racing at Freddies*

Hey Bud......When are you guys planning to race Oval with the Conneticut gang at Freddies??? I would like to give the Toledo gang a heads up for planning to come out too. 

Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

all4fun said:


> Hey Bud......When are you guys planning to race Oval with the Conneticut gang at Freddies??? I would like to give the Toledo gang a heads up for planning to come out too.
> 
> Dave


That would be an awesome race! We should call it the BRP worlds!


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Hey Bud......When are you guys planning to race Oval with the Conneticut gang at Freddies??? I would like to give the Toledo gang a heads up for planning to come out too.
> 
> Dave


 
Don't know if there coming out the Big Bus is in the shop


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud, take the brp yacht up the coast and pick em up, no roller coasters on the way but good philly cheese steaks


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud, take the brp yacht up the coast and pick em up, no roller coasters on the way but good philly cheese steaks


You cover expenses I'll take it :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Hope all you Veterans out there had a great day and were able to partake in the free steak dinner at Applebee's!! It was a very nice gesture.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

Told my boss I'm outta there by 3 this afternoon! I want to apoligize in advance to anyone I get in the way of or take out. This will be my 1st time on a road course!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Don't know if there coming out the Big Bus is in the shop


Bummer...... Well, maybe we can still pick a date and get the Toledo gang and myself to come out anyway. We have a few more BRP oval racers this year that I know would like to do some racing at Freddies. Maybe we can call it the BRP Worlds warm up race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I like the sounds of that! Lets get a date set!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I like the sounds of that! Lets get a date set!!!!


We have Nov 20 or Dec 18 ???


----------



## all4fun

How about Dec. 18th. It will give everyone a little more time to plan. Also, I'm sure some are getting ready for the Champs between now and then. Just a thought. Hey....maybe by then the Big Bus will be out of the repair shop by then too. 

Dave


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> How about Dec. 18th. It will give everyone a little more time to plan. Also, I'm sure some are getting ready for the Champs between now and then. Just a thought. Hey....maybe by then the Big Bus will be out of the repair shop by then too.
> 
> Dave


Sounds good lets shoot for that date :thumbsup: BRP oval worlds 2010 !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I have some of the new 50 tooth small diameter gears like Tang runs  :tongue:

Also steel pinions to go with them 13 tooth


----------



## ecoastrc

SORRY TO SAY THE BIG BUS is still sitting right where mike parked it at the Body Shop. NOT GOOD!!!!! We are all bumbed big time.. Dont think we will be making the trip this year. But hope to see some of you at the MINI Nationals in March..


----------



## Magz02

This past week I went and winterized it, it was still were I had parked it  9 weeks ago...

I keep getting these empty promises & excuses!! It is very aggravating!!:freak:
And I have really no options...

Here is a pic. I took while there:











you can see the damage to R/F but you can't see the incredibly spidered windshield. You need to see it in person to see what it really did to the paint and body.

OH WELL...... lessons learned!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey Bud, if know one is going to take the rental truck I will take it again next time I liked racing it was a nice change. But you need to take a look at it. Taco went right by me on the straight 

Tell slim you want some _FAST_ batteries That was I can say Beep Beep :tongue: and go by Taco 

Get cracking the whole BRP garage needs a tune up


----------



## DJ66

*BUD,YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Is that SNOW I see on the bus  ....


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey Bud, if know one is going to take the rental truck I will take it again next time I liked racing it was a nice change. But you need to take a look at it. Taco went right by me on the straight
> 
> Tell slim you want some _FAST_ batteries That was I can say Beep Beep :tongue: and go by Taco
> 
> Get cracking the whole BRP garage needs a tune up


Got it !!!!!


----------



## Magz02

Micro_Racer said:


> Is that SNOW I see on the bus  ....


Yeah, was our first snow fall. Just a 1/2 in. & was gone by late morning..


----------



## suckfish

BudBartos said:


> I have some of the new 50 tooth small diameter gears like Tang runs  :tongue:
> 
> Also steel pinions to go with them 13 tooth


Hey Bud any chance of buying a set or two of each? please...:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK I have a brand new Tekin battery nurse for $50.00 let Me know if anyone wants it. :thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish

suckfish said:


> Hey Bud any chance of buying a set or two of each? please...:thumbsup:


Thanks for the info Mr Bud :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc

You guys still running niftec tire sauce?? If so possable to buy some ??


----------



## BudBartos

ecoastrc said:


> You guys still running niftec tire sauce?? If so possable to buy some ??


Yes but You will have to contact Niftec.


----------



## BudBartos

Next points race this Sat :thumbsup: 
Hope to see You there :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there Bud, 
Can I pit near the Brp garage, and away from the area I was before?? It was drafty...either the air coming in the door, perhaps Tang talking or maybe somthing else


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> I will be there Bud,
> Can I pit near the Brp garage, and away from the area I was before?? It was drafty...either the air coming in the door, perhaps Tang talking or maybe somthing else


Sure !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> OK I have a brand new Tekin battery nurse for $50.00 let Me know if anyone wants it. :thumbsup:


Anyone ???? You will have it right away no wait for shipping from China !!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Its more fun when you win it ! :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I did not get it from China !!! I only buy made in the USA items


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget BRP racers this Sat is oval at Freddies !!! The next race is road course at the gate on Dec 4th.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Getting my brushless ready for the race! See you all Saturday!


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will have there Sat :thumbsup: 

Does anyone else need anything special that I don't always have on the rack?


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I take a can of the BRP green whip a$$....I need to open one on Tang and Dan


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey Bud just talked to 3 guys who want cars, They said they will be here Saturday. I told them they can run a heat with the rental truck. They wanted to buy a couple of kits so make sure you bring some :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey Bud just talked to 3 guys who want cars, They said they will be here Saturday. I told them they can run a heat with the rental truck. They wanted to buy a couple of kits so make sure you bring some :thumbsup:


OK hope so I will have 3 there :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Just tested my batteries, and found that my 2 best packs have a bad cell in each


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Just tested my batteries, and found that my 2 best packs have a bad cell in each


If we ran lipos we wouldn't have this problem....


----------



## Tread1

sg1 said:


> If we ran lipos we wouldn't have this problem....


Hey Now! No common sense in this thread! :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Funny !!!!


----------



## Crusty

I vote for LIPOS!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Its funny, Li-po's and brushless systems killed 1/10 scale and 1/12 scale racing and you do not see that. Then to think you would want to ruin 1/18th scale as well. Its ok I vote leave things as they are. They work the other to classes are DEAD


----------



## Easy

Leave it as is, I can always visit Bud and drop more money on new batteries.......


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> Leave it as is, I can always visit Bud and drop more money on new batteries.......


*YOU STARTED THE WHOLE THING...NOW YOUR BACKING OUT...YOUR ALWAYS CAUSING TROUBLE.:tongue:

JUST KIDDING...WE HAVE A GREAT SERIES JUST LEAVE IT ALONE UNTIL WE HAVE NO OTHER OPTIONS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## TangTester

I do think it is too early to switch to Lipo's. I think sometime in the future we will need to do it because the batteries that we run now are getting harded to find and are starting to have problems. I think if we introduce them in the brushless class maybe next season it would not be a bad idea. I know the lipos creqate more problems that just a new charger, the light weight does make a BRP car handle poorly. So more research will be needed. That one thing that is good abut the BRP racing we have. We just don't leap into a change will looking at all of the issues.

Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Nothing is going to change  We will run Ni mh till there are no more !!! 
Freddie is right :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Freddie is right :thumbsup:


*JUST DON'T LET HIM KNOW...:tongue:*


----------



## Easy

I agree with Tang. Sooner or later we will have to change. I also agree with the fact that we are starting to have trouble with the Ni Mh, both packs of mine that are bad have less than 15 runs on them. ( I just got them 6 or so weeks ago )


----------



## Tread1

I'm glad we have a choice of tracks to run on.
First I was told my car wasn't legal for the points series (raptor) then it was ruled that I had to continue to run inferior batteries, I'm glad I can go run my illegal,low maintaince,more time driving,less time waiting on ancient batteries to charge car at the Gate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Sorry Bud, didn't mean to start a war. I enjoy playing by the rules, and racing my car at Freddies......


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

This should win me some brownie points. 

Ok, lets humor those who seem not to have a memory. It was not to long ago that there use to be 6-10 carpet tracks with in 200 mile. I think now there might be 3 and that’s only because of the new track calling itself the “ Gate” and one new one in a plaza down in Columbus that just opened up. 

Before the “salvation” of Li-po’s and brushless that was suppose to make everything equal and less trouble free we had 50-70 races a WEEK racing only 2 classes. And that was every ware. The indoor champs had hundreds of entries and you had to actually be a good racer to make it into the B main. :thumbsup:

Now with the salvation of brushless and li-pos I still see people who cannot think past their stupid selves. You’re not as good as you think for starters :freak:there are now 6-7 different classes. Because people cannot compete in this class they move to that class and so on. The indoor champs had how many different classes ? and even cancelled some because of lack of entries. Any one class may have what a c main ? whippy your really the man to make it into that B or A main 

Now lets look at the batteries. Oh these old batteries we use are no good. Would you like me to list all of the LI-Pos that have been used and shelved in just the last 3 years ? At 80- $ 100.00 a pack. 10C discharge, 20C, 25C etc. Boy if we would of went to Li-pos last year they would all be no good now because whats our now ? oh wait single cell and now lets start the discharge rate war all over. 

There is more cheating going on today than there ever was the old way. And most of the people defending the Li-pos and brushless are clueless to it. Your defending your own demise 

As for having a choice ? we all have choices. I choose to tell what really is happening and those who wish to put their heads in the sand and say Bad Freddie I am not lessening. You’re a flipping joke, ask yourself do you really think I care what you do ? I do my own thing with or without you and after your track came and will go one day I still will be here, a simple fact. You got crapped on before but you seem not to remember that and what do I get for always welcoming you? 

The truth hurts, your Li-po’s and brushless are what ruined racing, that is a fact. And until the manufactures come together, and a sanctioning body says this is it period it will always remain total BS. :drunk:

I ask you, you have a set of rules that you race by, and have raced by for years. I have seen people laugh, joke, spend the day enjoying themselves. Why would you want to take all of those good times and future good times and toss them away? Why change, is it really so bad? Are you one to believe the grass is greener on the other side ? 

Or is it you are getting your butt handed to you and you have this false sense that if you just ran li-pos and brushless your problems would be salved and you could win ? 

Here is a little news flash if you cannot win with the tools you put together, do you really think if you got to put new tools together you could win ? NOT ! Its not the tools, its what you choose to do with them. You need to test and tune not switch to a different class or change rules because you cannot win. Cry me a river. 

Love me or hate me I can care less, I always know I tell it like it is, and most all the time it’s the truth. 

I will see all of the Fun people Saturday. :hat: Remember scented candles


----------



## BudBartos

Tread1 said:


> I'm glad we have a choice of tracks to run on.
> First I was told my car wasn't legal for the points series (raptor) then it was ruled that I had to continue to run inferior batteries, I'm glad I can go run my illegal,low maintaince,more time driving,less time waiting on ancient batteries to charge car at the Gate. :thumbsup:


Thats a good way to get more people to come to the gate  bitch about the other one !!!!

Stupid things :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

And Freddie YOU are 100% correct !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Nothing is going to change  We will run Ni mh till there are no more !!!
> Freddie is right :thumbsup:


Again nothing is going to change with the BRP series !!!!

Road race at the gate Dec 4th 

Oval at Freddies this Sat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> And Freddie YOU are 100% correct !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DITTO:dude::dude::dude:


----------



## suckfish

BudBartos said:


> And Freddie YOU are 100% correct !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well from an East Coast perspective .. Nut on Freddie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc

suckfish said:


> Well from an East Coast perspective .. Nut on Freddie.. :thumbsup:


*AMEN! BROTHER!:thumbsup:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie,
Very well put,nice job!! :thumbsup:
Including the debacle that has become the Indoor champs was a good bonus!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

Wow it seems my opinion stirred a hornets nest.
First off let me say,my post was not meant as a put down for any other track,it was meant to start a dialog (guess it did that lol).

I have nothing to do with the GATE,its mearly a place where I can race a car I bought expecting to be able to run it when I wanted.The last thing I ever expect is to be a world class racer,I could care less if I finish first or last,I race to have a good time and hang out with friends.

I really don't see how brushless and lipo are taking the blame for the downfall of onroad when numbers have been declining for the last 5-6 years but BL and lipo have only just become mainstream in the last 2.

To all those that got ruffled feathers over my post I can only applogize as that was not why I posted what I did.

See you all at the track,(whichever one it may be)

Steve Miller


----------



## TangTester

Hey Steve, Mel Gibson called me and he need to talk to you!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang is your iq better than Eric the actors???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think all you jackwagon's need to go back to Mambypambyland -- now lets get ready to RACE - see you at the track! 

Ironically, I will be running my brushless car


----------



## BudBartos

My car is ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

jackwagon's need to go back to Mambypambyland


*LOL!!!!!!!!!!!*





BOOGITY...BOOGITY!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Let's go racing fellas


----------



## BudBartos

If anyone has 2hrs to spend this is some old school RC racing I show up at 14:35 or so :thumbsup: 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...rashesAndRCRacingBackInTheDay2897.wmv&h=f603b

Don't know for sure but You may have to be on facebook ????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I assume that was Whipperwill. Watching those races, one has to ask do any of these people know how to pass or dodge fellow racers?


----------



## BudBartos

Mike said it was made showing the crashes mainly guess that why so many slow motion parts. Some was at whip some at Mikes track Thunder one was at a track in SC and the others ??? It was soooo much fun back then!!! Sort of like BRP racing now. Also there were SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many racers !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - them are some fancy sunglasses! It looks like at one time R/C had some BIG tracks!


----------



## ghoulardi

GHOULARDI SINGS... Those were the days my friends... :dude:


----------



## ghoulardi

Got all new electronics Ready for Sat. night. 
Thanks Freddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Hyperion charger delivered today, surprising as my street sign was swapped with another. 
The township "jackwagons" :freak: living in "Mambypamby" :drunk: land need to get their derrieres out and swap them back!!! (Been changed since Tues. and I have called twice, next call goes to the trustees) :devil::devil:


----------



## Easy

ghoulardi said:


> GHOULARDI SINGS... Those were the days my friends... :dude:


NO, ANYTHING BUT ROSS SINGING!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - them are some fancy sunglasses! It looks like at one time R/C had some BIG tracks!


Wish there would be some shots of the crowds that were there watching. Almost felt like mainstrem thing instead of a sub culture


----------



## Micro_Racer

them their sunglasses were never "mainstream"

But you were a celebrity in a sub culture!

Let's see is we can get back to the FUN of racing - and get back to big turnouts!

If you have a BRP COME OUT AND RACE!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,
If you have bushing oil, can you bring some??

Thanks K5


----------



## BudBartos

OK will do.


----------



## BudBartos

Fun !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Racing went by at a fast pace today. turn out was a little low , but i think we all enjoyed ourselves. Will see you all on Dec 4th at the Gate for our first onroad race.:wave:


----------



## Magz02

We are going to make the GATE.
Just unclear on how many from CT. just yet??
And I need to talk to the Maine drivers, they had made mention of going with us.
The DRIVE boy's will be heading North in 7 hours!!


----------



## BudBartos

Magz02 said:


> We are going to make the GATE.
> Just unclear on how many from CT. just yet??
> And I need to talk to the Maine drivers, they had made mention of going with us.
> The DRIVE boy's will be heading North in 7 hours!!


Sweet !!!!

Don >> We had 21 thats not bad


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You are correct, that was more than I thought. I am happy to see that many smiling faces. Maybe the roadrace will bring out a few more racers on the 4th.


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing, only one question. Bud, Tang or anyone else, do you have a BRP driving course where folks like me can learn set up and driving skills? I sure can't get a handle on my car.....

Any way, thanks to Bud and Freddie for a fun night.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing - it was nice to get the TQ and win!!! I haven't done that in quite some time!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> Great night of racing, only one question. Bud, Tang or anyone else, do you have a BRP driving course where folks like me can learn set up and driving skills? I sure can't get a handle on my car.....
> 
> Any way, thanks to Bud and Freddie for a fun night.


Don - your car is not that far off. You had a 58 lap qualifying run - that is very good! Small tweaks to your front end, and rear weight may make the difference where the car is "easier" to drive.

My personal opinion - the brushless class has become to fast. The original goal was to have the brushless and SS classes the same lap times. SS is turning 57-58 laps - and that's were the brushless should be. 

I would still like to see the timing turned down to 0, or everyone use the very cost effective Hobbywing ESC. 

The brushless class will grow only IF the speeds match the SS class. 

The Hobbywing ESC was very smooth, did not have any of that very annoying "roll back" on the starting grid, but does not have the "ridiculous" timing that the Tekin has. So I HAD to remove the Hobbywing and put back in the Tekin to be competitive (Bud had to do the same thing)

So it is up to us - the racers in the BRP series to say - yes lets slow down the brushless class, use a no cogging, inexpensive ESC and grow the class - or just continue down our current path.....

free shipping on the Hobbywing ESC from Hobbypartz.com

http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html

Sale price $21.70 :wave:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Don - your car is not that far off. You had a 58 lap qualifying run - that is very good! Small tweaks to your front end, and rear weight may make the difference where the car is "easier" to drive.
> 
> My personal opinion - the brushless class has become to fast. The original goal was to have the brushless and SS classes the same lap times. SS is turning 57-58 laps - and that's were the brushless should be.
> 
> I would still like to see the timing turned down to 0, or everyone use the very cost effective Hobbywing ESC.
> 
> The brushless class will grow only IF the speeds match the SS class.
> 
> The Hobbywing ESC was very smooth, did not have any of that very annoying "roll back" on the starting grid, but does not have the "ridiculous" timing that the Tekin has. So I HAD to remove the Hobbywing and put back in the Tekin to be competitive (Bud had to do the same thing)
> 
> So it is up to us - the racers in the BRP series to say - yes lets slow down the brushless class, use a no cogging, inexpensive ESC and grow the class - or just continue down our current path.....
> 
> free shipping on the Hobbywing ESC from Hobbypartz.com
> 
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html
> 
> Sale price $21.70 :wave:


You can get the entire package (including both the computer and hand-held programmers) for around $50.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I would like to see this

stock same gearing

superstock run any gear

brushless run any 18 scale speedo and any gearing

we run 10 minute mains, which i like..........can you make it or not??

Why is it important for ss and brushless to be the same lap times?

back in the day there was a class called modified that was a lot faster than stock,that didnt stop people from racing

bottom line is this stock good place for beginners, ss run whatever gears, shouldnt mess with the motors..... but we all know who the A-holes are

Brushless is the modified class run whatever in the 18th speedo class


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - we tried that in brushless class. Everyone stop running it! You had to qualify with one set up and run the main with a different set-up. It was a complete bunedoggle. You had guys plowing through the field because closing speed was out of control.


----------



## Crusty

I think Micro has the right idea for brushless. Just going by what I've seen in 1/10 dirt oval racing, when you have no limits on motors, ect, it becomes a money class. Whoever can afford the newest most expensive gear wins. Everybody else is an also ran. Spec a motor and ESC and it will come down to set up and driving skill plus be affordable for a lot more people. We need to grow this hobby and keeping it affordable and competitive is a good way to do it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site....enjoy!


----------



## Easy

Sure hope all of you have a great Thanksgiving. Don't eat too much turkey!!! :hat::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

To all the BRPer's I hope you all have a nice Thanksgiving. Eat up ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> To all the BRPer's I hope you all have a nice Thanksgiving. Eat up ! :thumbsup:


You too Freddie, have a great one!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget to stop by the Indoor Champs if you have some time this weekend!
Everyone have a great Turkey Day!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Are they streaming the indoor champs this year? Anyone have a link?


----------



## BudBartos

I went on live RC they did not have this years race listed that I could find.


----------



## BudBartos

Just checked RC tech as far as I can tell there is no live feed from race  
Guess everyone will just have to get out of there chair and drive there to see it :drunk: 

I will be there friday sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Facebook friend Hobbypartz.com - they are giving free product "codes" to all friends - free LiPo's, LiPo Bags, 1/2 price on stuff.....you have to be quick!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well I head they had computer problmes and they got set back 4-5 hours. Yesterday was a cluster F. 

Its not organized at all, Thats to bad. It use to be a good thing


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well I head they had computer problmes and they got set back 4-5 hours. Yesterday was a cluster F.
> 
> Its not organized at all, Thats to bad. It use to be a good thing


I guess first year without lard azz Bill that some how stole this 1 from the original Norcar people....if you have been around long enough to know what Norcar is... isnt going well toooooooooooo bad!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Was there yesterday. Not good I would say it's over  
I got there at 2:00 PM and they had not started yet. Just watched first round of on road and in the last heat with the fast guys I guess computor quit or they did not have the breakout set low enough.

SG1 was TQ in some sort of class ?? I think 17.5 with open speed controls they have soo many classes it hard to Know whats running.

BRP racing never looked so good.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> BRP racing never looked so good.


AMEN :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >. TQ in 17.5 open speed control. He had the fastest lap of the day in 13.5 and then broke on the next lap


----------



## Micro_Racer

Heading out to the Indoor Champs today - I hope to see some racing!?!?!


----------



## ghoulardi

I was there Friday. Not a whole lot to see.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Congrats to Wayne - TQ and win in the 1/12th stock A- Main!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Is it over yet, did I miss anything?


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is it over yet, did I miss anything?


Not a thing !!!what a joke !!!! Oval was just stupid 3 car heats wait wait wait IFMA clock just dumb. 

Highlites SG1 win and TQ Vicky TQ oval thats it.

Now time for some real racing BRP racing. Next Sat road race at the gate :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Congrats to wayne (SG1) for winning the A main Masters class. Knowing Wayne for as long as I have he has been crused at this race for 15+ years. The weirdest stuff breaking, destroying cars, health issue etc. I am very happy that he has got this monkey off his back. I think the best this was he crush the field by a lap an half.


----------



## BudBartos

He told Me it's all because He races BRP cars !!! Makes Him a better driver


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Nice job SG1


----------



## Easy

Congrats to SG1!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Good show Wayne. Congrates


----------



## sg1

Thanks everyone! After 28 years of trying I finally one..lol..

For this Saturday's race at the Gate, is anyone interested in running some mini latemodel also??


----------



## Crusty

sg1 said:


> For this Saturday's race at the Gate, is anyone interested in running some mini latemodel also??


I can bring mine. Coach body and stock motor.


----------



## TangTester

Late model on a road coarse?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Late model on a road coarse?


No.... good grief....

I'm taking the track down and putting up a LARGE oval and will have the road track using part of the oval. I thought maybe we could run some mini latemodel too since we're there  That will give Bud more time to work on evryone's cars!!


----------



## BudBartos

I will have more brushless motors and battery packs at the race Sat.

We will see what the track looks like and determine the gearing for stock and Super stock.

Brushless>>>>>We will have a few new rules to follow all of us !! If not don't race  Simple changes that I feel will make things better and open it up for others to come into this class and race with world class racers. Will discuse at the gate race.

All those that just love road course >> You better be there 

Wayne is also going to run a oval class for the latemodel/sprinters No BRP


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in cuz I LOVE ROAD !


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I found some results for the Indoor Champs at rcinsider.com if anybody is interested.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Don !!! What a race report


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget road race this Sat at the gate :thumbsup: 
You too can race with the indoor champs winner SG1


----------



## TangTester

what time will the gate open on Saturday?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> what time will the gate open on Saturday?


noonish


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - cant wait for some road racing!!


----------



## Easy

Bud
You have a pm.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!


----------



## sg1

I hope you kids are ready for some road racing 
It's a nice short flowing track! (a variation of the current layout there)
If we get some mini latemodels it's easy to move a few boards to run them too.
Heat will be on, see you there!


----------



## BudBartos

Great night of On Road racing !!! Track was fun to run and I can't beleive My LTO handled like it did on the road course :thumbsup: 
Thanks Wayne and Steve 

Next race is Dec 18th at Freddies back on the oval.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How many people are looking to jump to brushless once we slow these cars.....post now


----------



## Easy

Missed you guys last night. Sounds like a good time was had by all. 
See you in 2 weeks.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> How many people are looking to jump to brushless once we slow these cars.....post now


Brushless was the largest class ???


----------



## Tread1

Brushless was the big class last night followed by SS


----------



## Crusty

Sorry I missed last night. Been having some medication problems and was sick. I will be there in a couple weeks.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Crusty - get well soon!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dont forget - if you would like to run in the Jan race at the Gate - please email/PM me your class and radio info!


----------



## Crusty

Micro_Racer said:


> Crusty - get well soon!


Thanks Micro.


----------



## TangTester

Fun race on Saturday Night, except for one thing!!!! And this is really starting to annoy me and others. People not ready for their race. Every heat and main I ran I had to wait for the same people every time. I could see it someone has a problem once maybe twice a night getting out there on time, a minute or two is ok. One should be ready about half way through the race before, unless you are in that race. If so have your car ready so the only thing you have to do is put your body on. If you can't handle it, don't race two cars. And for the race director, it is time we started cracking down on this. Maybe when they start missing races they will get the message. 
Just my two cents worth!


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> Fun race on Saturday Night, except for one thing!!!! And this is really starting to annoy me and others. People not ready for their race. Every heat and main I ran I had to wait for the same people every time. I could see it someone has a problem once maybe twice a night getting out there on time, a minute or two is ok. One should be ready about half way through the race before, unless you are in that race. If so have your car ready so the only thing you have to do is put your body on. If you can't handle it, don't race two cars. And for the race director, it is time we started cracking down on this. Maybe when they start missing races they will get the message.
> Just my two cents worth!


Tang, I told Bud I was sick and wasn't coming, as heart warming as it is, you didn't have to wait for me......LOL
All kidding aside, I agree 100%.
Don


----------



## Tread1

TangTester said:


> Fun race on Saturday Night, except for one thing!!!! And this is really starting to annoy me and others. People not ready for their race. Every heat and main I ran I had to wait for the same people every time. I could see it someone has a problem once maybe twice a night getting out there on time, a minute or two is ok. One should be ready about half way through the race before, unless you are in that race. If so have your car ready so the only thing you have to do is put your body on. If you can't handle it, don't race two cars. And for the race director, it is time we started cracking down on this. Maybe when they start missing races they will get the message.
> Just my two cents worth!


You in that big of a hurry to get your car crashed into?:tongue::wave:

I have been kind of easy going on Fridays because they are just fun races,if you want I can set the computer at 3 minutes between heats and the buzzer sounds on its own.

I will be doing that for the January race so when the whining starts I will direct them to you to handle.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

Micro_Racer said:


> Dont forget - if you would like to run in the Jan race at the Gate - please email/PM me your class and radio info!


Is this the scheduled race on Jan. 22nd, or something different?


----------



## TangTester

Works for me! We are all there to have a good time, it just sucks that some don't respect the rest of the racers enough to make us wait on them.


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty said:


> Is this the scheduled race on Jan. 22nd, or something different?


Big race Wayne is putting on there is a seperate thread.


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Big race Wayne is putting on there is a seperate thread.


Link? I looked and didn't see it.


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Works for me! We are all there to have a good time, it just sucks that some don't respect the rest of the racers enough to make us wait on them.


Tang is a world champion and multi time over BRP champion.....

He commands respect!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I think it is unreasonable to wait for the same people all the time. If everyone else in their heat is ready all the time, why are we forced to wait for them to come to the line?:thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

sg1 said:


> Tang is a world champion and multi time over BRP champion.....
> 
> He commands respect!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty said:


> Link? I looked and didn't see it.


 
It's under Jan 14, 15 race at the gate


----------



## BudBartos

Just dowloaded a new Telemetry app for My ph :drunk:


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> It's under Jan 14, 15 race at the gate



Found it! Thank You! I was looking on here and under The Gate. Didn't thing to look for a seperate thread.


----------



## Tread1

I want to be sure I have plenty of telemetry for the big race,anybody know who has the large size in stock? :dude:


----------



## ZOOOOM

Hurry Hurry Hurry and get to dinner and back on the couch


----------



## DMiz

TangTester said:


> Works for me! We are all there to have a good time, it just sucks that some don't respect the rest of the racers enough to make us wait on them.


Maybe I should've invited a certain someone to sit at our table at Steak and Shake instead of the other.lol:thumbsup:Great time the other night.Dave


----------



## TangTester

ZOOOOM said:


> Hurry Hurry Hurry and get to dinner and back on the couch


No it is not because I wanted dinner...... if you need more time, just ask and more of a break will be given. Just don't ask for the time when I am on the line waiting for you!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well said!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

What about if you are holding up the race, you pay the tab at dinner?? 
Dinner suddenly gets moved from steak and shake to a place that serves surf and turf!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

SG1 you have a PM


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> SG1 you have a PM


Tang, you have a PM!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,
You headed to Disney because they are doing renovations at Wally World again???


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud,
> You headed to Disney because they are doing renovations at Wally World again???


Yes luckily I hear in advance they would be closed


----------



## TangTester

Hey, Bud

Can you mail me 4 rear axle bushings?

Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Hey, Bud
> 
> Can you mail me 4 rear axle bushings?
> 
> Thanks


 
OK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

thanks !!!!


----------



## TangTester

Happy days, Howard Stern signs on for 5 more years!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Happy days, Howard Stern signs on for 5 more years!!!!!!!!


Who??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just heard that too Tang, great news


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> Happy days, Howard Stern signs on for 5 more years!!!!!!!!


Who's he driving for??? Hendrick???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

No Ronny the limo driver does the driving


----------



## OrangeRacer

BudBartos said:


> OK will have some there !!! Good to hear Your coming back out :thumbsup:
> 
> How about that past champion Orange racer??


I'm still alive and kicking. Hope everyone is doing well. Just starting to dig out everything and get a brushless COT car going.

Merry Christmas Everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

OrangeRacer - hope to see you at the track soon!


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks Micro! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone and getting back into some BRP racing :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Holy crap does the weather suck , all be careful and safe out there.....wish i was in the bahamas


----------



## Easy

K-5 CAPER said:


> Holy crap does the weather suck , all be careful and safe out there.....wish i was in the bahamas


It is horrible here, I plowed once already, and will be doing it again later. About 5-6 on the ground from last night, and still snowing hard. Hope the winds calm down soon, as the drifting is getting bad also.


----------



## martian 710

Just think it's only a week until winter, BEGINS!!!!:drunk::wave:


----------



## Easy

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

No snow here. I think I may need a jacket tonight


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> No snow here. I think I may need a jacket tonight


 Poor baby, what is the temp there? About 60?


----------



## BudBartos

Cold in Orland 27 but that still is better than in Ohio. Going to be in upper 70's by Thursday :thumbsup: 

Don't forget brushless Guys all have a Meeting with Micro before racing starts, I will not be there and He will discuss the new changes. Thank You 

Don S will have the rack there He said somthing about blue light specials :drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> Cold in Orland 27 but that still is better than in Ohio. Going to be in upper 70's by Thursday :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't forget brushless Guys all have a Meeting with Micro before racing starts, I will not be there and He will discuss the new changes. Thank You
> 
> Don S will have the rack there He said somthing about blue light specials :drunk:


In a related story, anyone that might have xmas cash, bring it Saturday I might have two cars and a radio for sale Saturday night


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> In a related story, anyone that might have xmas cash, bring it Saturday I might have two cars and a radio for sale Saturday night


$5.00 USD will be in my pocket with your name on it


----------



## ghoulardi

I'll go $5.50


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> I'll go $5.50


That's too rich for my blood... I fold...


----------



## martian 710

Where' your Christmas spirit you Grinches? I'll go $25.97!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## team martis

hi from toledo . is there any oval mini late model races there coming up?


----------



## team martis

at the gate i ment


----------



## Micro_Racer

look at this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=310195

The next big Gate Race....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey Bud be sure to bring the rental tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey Bud be sure to bring the rental tomorrow :thumbsup:


Is Bud back? I thought he was trolling Daytona Beach in his BRP green thong.........


----------



## Micro_Racer

That's a disturbing image! But Bud will not be at the race tomorrow. I know Don is bringing the rack, but not sure if that includes the rental ride.


----------



## Don S

I got the Rack and a box of bodies.
Sorry, no rental cars.


----------



## sg1

Tang I have something for you.............

It took a tweek of .003"

and 

a cut of .008" to make it all better


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! The brushless LiPo Super Stock experiment was a big success! My lap times were on par with Ross’s. This is what I ran:
3100Kv motor – less than $20
800Mah LiPo - less than $5 (lasted 10 min with no problem!)
HobbyWing 25A 1/18th scale ESC – less than $25
Exact same pinion (10 tooth BRP press on)
Exact same spur (48 tooth BRP)


- No soldering needed
- No motor speed drops
- No motor maintenance
- constant heats – (no need for that 1 good battery pack!)


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mr. Dave lazer -- you still out there! we missed you....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

keep the stupid changes coming...... then you 4 people can race against each other


----------



## Easy

Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> keep the stupid changes coming...... then you 4 people can race against each other


K-5 – Thank you for voicing your concerns. Over the past 9 years I have raced BRP, we have seen several changes that some have said “this will ruin everything” – let me outline a few:
1. Changing from the AA to 2/3a batteries
2. Changing from the 16d to the 380 motor
3. New chassis design specific for oval
4. Brushless motor
What makes BRP unique is changes are not implemented overnight, and are tested rigorously. Over the past 3 years we have tested brushless motors, and have found them to be closer in speed from motor to motor AND last significantly longer brushed motors (I have not changed my motor in over 30 races).
Now back to the introduction of change. When BRP changed from the 16d to 380 motor, we had a period of time that both motors ran in the same class. And people slowly migrated to the 380. We could not do that with the brushless as the 4200kv motor had to be geared up significantly over the brushed motor. Although the lap times were close, the power band on the track was very different. The brushless motor would pull away in the strait. We were not successful in running both motors together. 
That’s what makes last night’s experiment interesting. Running a 3100kv motor on a 7.4 LiPo with the same gear ratio could now give us the opportunity to run both motors together and have equal power bands and speeds.

We changed from AA to 2/3a not because we could no longer get AA’s, but it gave us the ability to run 4 cell and save room in the car. The same can be said about the LiPo.

The brushless class as it stands today has not changed except for the gears (because we can’t get them). We have asked folks to turn down the ESC – and further discussion will be held around that with the folks in the class.
Sorry you find change stupid :wave:


----------



## Tread1

Thanks for taking the time to test this out Micro,where do you get the 3100 motor and lipo from? You have a link? :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Indeed... Micro and I were just about dead even in the main.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tread1 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to test this out Micro,where do you get the 3100 motor and lipo from? You have a link? :thumbsup:


I have motors and LiPo's on order - and will bring them to the track when I get them....


----------



## ghoulardi

*I like it!!!*

Well lemme see here. We're talkin' less $, less maintainence, less work at the track, and more consistency. So what's not to like? :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

to be clear - running the 3100kv and LiPo is NOT a BRP class - Nor should it be run in SS - last night was just an expirement....if people whant to run the 3100kv and LiPo - I will have motors and LiPo's soon.......if we do run -no awards will be given....it would be a non BRP trophy class.......
Bud has not approved this configuration...
The Strongsville Gate races (Non BRP points races) will run this configuration.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

BTW - if you are looking for a brushless ESC - Check out this one - free shipping at hobbypartz.com
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html
its the one SG1, Tang, and I use....


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> BTW - if you are looking for a brushless ESC - Check out this one - free shipping at hobbypartz.com
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html
> its the one SG1, Tang, and I use....


Best feature...

Doesn't cogg 

You don't need to buy a 2 in 1 programming box, Micro and I have them.


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> Best feature...
> 
> Doesn't cogg
> 
> You don't need to buy a 2 in 1 programming box, Micro and I have them.


I have the program box also. The whole set up with the computer connection, programing box, and, speed control, cost me less then $50.
I think that most chargers will charge the Lipos now, all but the older Tekins.
I don't want to have to buy additional batteries/motors/chargers until I exhaust the stock I have now, so I hope the changes can be implemented slowly.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> to be clear - running the 3100kv and LiPo is NOT a BRP class - Nor should it be run in SS - last night was just an expirement....if people whant to run the 3100kv and LiPo - I will have motors and LiPo's soon.......if we do run -no awards will be given....it would be a non BRP trophy class.......
> Bud has not approved this configuration...
> The Strongsville Gate races (Non BRP points races) will run this configuration.....


Which motor is the 3100kv? I just bought a new red motor, the new white gears, and 2 sets of batteries, that I would like to get some use out of before I go on to something new. Maybe have to go back and race stock/super-stock to use up the batteries.
The biggest expense would be for the charger if you don't have one that charges Lipos'.......


----------



## Micro_Racer

no changes to current classe's - the red motor is 4200kv, white gear is current spur, and 2/3a are current cells....for brushless class


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> no changes to current classe's - the red motor is 4200kv, white gear is current spur, and 2/3a are current cells....for brushless class


Thanks Micro.


----------



## BudBartos

I'm back to the cold North :drunk: 

Micro >> well put !!

K-5>> Hope to see You out racing again  We all do stupid things, You should have went to the champs to see stupid things !!

Orange racer >> Hope to see You at the next race in 2011 !!!


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> I'm back to the cold North :drunk:
> 
> Don't know where you are. Its 76 & sunny here in Berea. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm definitely interested in the brushless deal as outlined by Micro for the summer. I'll finish the current series where I am now though.


----------



## ecoastrc

Micro_Racer said:


> Fun night of racing! The brushless LiPo Super Stock experiment was a big success! My lap times were on par with Ross’s. This is what I ran:
> 3100Kv motor – less than $20
> 800Mah LiPo - less than $5 (lasted 10 min with no problem!)
> HobbyWing 25A 1/18th scale ESC – less than $25
> Exact same pinion (10 tooth BRP press on)
> Exact same spur (48 tooth BRP)
> 
> 
> - No soldering needed
> - No motor speed drops
> - No motor maintenance
> - constant heats – (no need for that 1 good battery pack!)


Like your thinking. We might give this a try.. We have some interest in a Super Stock class from some of the boys..


----------



## ecoastrc

Micro you have Pm


----------



## Micro_Racer

Back at you!


----------



## BudBartos

2 years to go


----------



## Easy

2 years?? Till what, you sell the yacht? You move to *Cleveland*?? You build another track?? You teach the rest of us how to drive?? LOL:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Till the end


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Till the end


Only if you want it to!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Of the world?


----------



## Easy

In 2 years Bud will be too old to drive???


----------



## Crusty

Bud's right.


----------



## Easy

I thought that was Bud Light???????


----------



## BudBartos

Wish it was next year I'm running out of money fast :drunk: 
At least I got My trip to Disney in !!!! Why do all the foreign people have the $$ thats all that was there


----------



## Micro_Racer

points updated on my web site - enjoy!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Why do all the foreign people have the $$ thats all that was there


They work.....


----------



## BudBartos

Right !!! I work more than You think.

What TACO was TQ and won stock ??? You guys better claim that motor


----------



## Micro_Racer

Taco better "Man-Up" and run brushless


----------



## TangTester

one race win, does not make a "man"!!! Will see if he can do it again


----------



## Micro_Racer

Everyone have a safe and happy Holiday!!

I hope Santa brings you all the BRP stuff on your wish list :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Everyone have a safe and happy Holiday!!
> 
> I hope Santa brings you all the BRP stuff on your wish list :thumbsup:


Let me see........
What do I want?????

1. LiPo battery
2. NiMH batteries
3. Bodies
4. More driving ability
5. More set-up ability
6 Last but not least SPEED

Everyone have a happy holiday, and a prosperous New Year.
Ya'll be safe.
Don


----------



## OrangeRacer

Merry Christmas Everyone! :wave:


----------



## all4fun

*Happy Holidays everyone !! *


----------



## RCRacer00

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year From TURN 4 HOBBIES


----------



## BudBartos

Merry Christmas to All !!!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget first BRP race of the new year is at Freddies on Jan 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget first BRP race of the new year is at Freddies on Jan 8 :thumbsup:


 Long time to wait.....


----------



## Easy

To all the racers out there HAPPY NEW YEAR:hat::hat::hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy new year to all my BRP friends!!!!!


----------



## DJ66

Micro_Racer said:


> Mr. Dave lazer -- you still out there! we missed you....


*YES I'M STILL AROUND AND WILL BE BACK RACING WHEN I'M ABLE..:thumbsup:
I'M HAVING SOME PROBLEMS WITH MY HEALTH AND AS SOON AS I'M BETTER I'LL BE BACK RACING...I DON'T KNOW HOW LONG IT WILL BE BUT IT LOOKS LIKE I'LL MISS MOST OF THIS SERIES.
HOPE TO BE BACK ASAP...I MISS YOU GUYS TOO...:lol::wave:
*


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> Get well !!!


----------



## BudBartos

HAPPY NEW YEARS everyone :wave:


----------



## Easy

DJ66 said:


> *YES I'M STILL AROUND AND WILL BE BACK RACING WHEN I'M ABLE..:thumbsup:
> I'M HAVING SOME PROBLEMS WITH MY HEALTH AND AS SOON AS I'M BETTER I'LL BE BACK RACING...I DON'T KNOW HOW LONG IT WILL BE BUT IT LOOKS LIKE I'LL MISS MOST OF THIS SERIES.
> HOPE TO BE BACK ASAP...I MISS YOU GUYS TOO...:lol::wave:
> *



Dave
Hope all works out for you. Get well soon, we will miss seeing you. Hope the new year will be better for you.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Happy and a safe New Years to everybody.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats all done now time for some racing :thumbsup: 

Freddies next Sat 5:00 starting time !!! Be there maybe You can be the winner of the first race of a new year


----------



## Micro_Racer

AND don't forget we have the "Gate" race on the 14th and 15th! We have folks from all over coming out to race with us! Let's show some local support!! Send me a PM or email with your radio, transponder, and class info. Pay at the track - for the practice and race package or just the race on Saturday.....


----------



## ghoulardi

Hurry back Dave. We miss you !


----------



## all4fun

Dave, hope your back and well, soon........missed you.


----------



## BudBartos

Got everything ready for the big first race of the New Year at Freddies !!

Hope to see You there :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Happy New Year everyone!!! Hopefully we'll make it out sometime this winter. Hey Bud, I was out sliding around Amherst last night. Man those roads were bad. Had a delicious supper at Hot Dog Heaven!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DJ66

*THANKS EVERYBODY...HOPE TO BE BACK SOON.:thumbsup:*


----------



## DMiz

Bud you got a PM


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will have it at the race


----------



## Easy

Doesn't look like I will make it tonight. We are getting hammered again, can't see the street 200' away. Plowed once about 10 min. ago, and have another 2-3" on the ground already.


----------



## BudBartos

It's been snowing here also but it's the lite and fluffy stuff.


----------



## Easy

It is lite here also, but there is LOTS of it. Snowing at times 2-3" an hr. Sure wish it would lay off the weekends....


----------



## BudBartos

Great night of racing again. Had a good turnout with 16 total entries.

Stock was won by Bruce S

Super stock was Don S

Brushless with 5 entries was won By Geoff :thumbsup: 

Thanks all :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Sounds like you all had a good time last night. Sure wish I could have been there.  

I need to get Mother Nature to make these "lake effect" storms to come Mon. thru Fri. instead of on Sat!! 

Oh well, I need to go and plow the 8-12" from my drive.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes - good night of racing! Thanks to all that attended! Don't forget the "BIG" race at the Gate this comming Saturday!

Check out the new thread - LiPo Brushless BRP Class....


----------



## BudBartos

Check this out !!! The future or racing never leave your house  
http://sports.sprint.com/speed/slotcar/#slotcars?ECID=MA:AB:20100911:NAS:SLOT:728x90


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Check this out !!! The future or racing never leave your house
> http://sports.sprint.com/speed/slotcar/#slotcars?ECID=MA:AB:20100911:NAS:SLOT:728x90


That seems cool. Not as much fun as the BRP series, but would fill the void until Feb. (when NASCAR comes back):thumbsup::thumbsup:
Don


----------



## BudBartos

I got up to 5th overall on # 3 with tony S !! Now I'm sick dizzzzzzy


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the next points race is Jan 22 at the Gate and it is a road race !!

I know You all like road races. Note the track layout will allow You to run a lto with slighe tweeks so come out and have some FUN :thumbsup:

Racing starts at 5:00 don't be late.


----------



## sg1

*Next points race....*

The next points race at the Gate will be the exact same road track 
BRP rules will apply.

We will also be running the big oval for some additional fun!
The class will be:

ANYTHING GOES!!!


----------



## BudBartos

What about the new lipo class ??


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> What about the new lipo class ??


Do you want to run it???


----------



## BudBartos

No but I thought some did


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> No but I thought some did


Well, If there is interest we'll run it!!


----------



## TangTester

IM in for the lipo class wedge bodies on the big oval


----------



## Micro_Racer

I'm not sure how many people will have their LiPo car ready by next race. Most folks are just starting to put them together for the summer series. With "open gearing" we should be able to run brushless both 4200Kv on 4.8v and the 3100Kv on 7.4v with brushed an 4.8v. So just an open oval class -- that will not count for points....just my $0.02.


----------



## TangTester

IM in


----------



## TangTester

Bad news. Looks like I am out for saturdays race


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Bad news. Looks like I am out for saturdays race[/QUOT
> 
> What's the bad news...


----------



## TangTester

nice thanks


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> nice thanks


no problem...


----------



## Micro_Racer

High of 19 for Sat - but it will be nice and warm at the gate! Come on out for the next points race. We will have the road race for points and the big oval set up for fun. The oval rules are - no rules! Gear up! Have fun! 

Help support BRP and the gate!


----------



## BudBartos

It'll be a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

no rules gear up have fun.................. thought those days were over.....oh yeah slow down...change rules in the middle of a series is the way we operate


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 you out of cell block "C" yet? you comming out to the Gate?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How is gearing up and having fun..doing what you want .....then ohhhhhh slow down ANYWAY the same?????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

no one answers the question of why do you slow the fastests class down..... slow the stock class maybe....do you really think bringing cheaper lipos and speedos are going to bring a throng of new racers into brp racing is going to get it done...this has been inexpensive compared to 1/10 and 1/12 racing for years now.....good luck with that


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - The brushless class was never the "fast" class. In fact it was to be the same speed as stock. We started with the 4200Kv motor geared to the same rear wheel speed as stock. Bud changed the stock gearing and added the super stock class 3 years ago. So as you said we slowed the stock class down, and the guys who wanted to stay at the same speed went to super stock. The folks that went to brushless just happened to be the "faster" guys. New updates to ESC were sent out, making the brushless class faster than it was intended. 
BRP had a Pro Stock class that was "open". It was never the brushless class.
You bring up $ - and yes the LiPo's and the HobbyWing ESC are by far less then others. 
Not sure why you make the connection between having a low cost class and new people racing? The new folks generaly start in stock. We are just making it less $ to go from stock to brushless.
if you have further issues, feel free to PM me with your phone number. I would be happy to answer any of your questions or concerns.


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> K-5 - The brushless class was never the "fast" class. In fact it was to be the same speed as stock. We started with the 4200Kv motor geared to the same rear wheel speed as stock. Bud changed the stock gearing and added the super stock class 3 years ago. So as you said we slowed the stock class down, and the guys who wanted to stay at the same speed went to super stock. The folks that went to brushless just happened to be the "faster" guys. New updates to ESC were sent out, making the brushless class faster than it was intended.
> BRP had a Pro Stock class that was "open". It was never the brushless class.
> You bring up $ - and yes the LiPo's and the HobbyWing ESC are by far less then others.
> Not sure why you make the connection between having a low cost class and new people racing? The new folks generaly start in stock. We are just making it less $ to go from stock to brushless.
> if you have further issues, feel free to PM me with your phone number. I would be happy to answer any of your questions or concerns.


Can I PM you too?


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> How is gearing up and having fun..doing what you want .....then ohhhhhh slow down ANYWAY the same?????


The oval at the Gate is much larger then Freddies......


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Can I PM you too?


I love PM's


----------



## K-5 CAPER

we all have to go the same speed.............why dont we buy shoe boxes, get axles and per wheels from tyco......and see who can go slowest but cheaper n a race


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - you want fast - OK - put in a 8000Kv motor and have at it.


----------



## martian 710

When we had the fast class only 3 of us raced it. Only the other 2 were fast!!! It was fun though!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

yep - the speed of the car was past my ability to drive it..... but it was fast! I guess that is all that counts..... in the words of Dark Helmet (from Spaceballs) lets go ludicrous speed!!


----------



## ecoastrc

Bud Payment sent 
Thanks Again


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> in the words of Dark Helmet (from Spaceballs) lets go ludicrous speed!!


 OMG they have gone to plaid!!!!


----------



## ecoastrc

We run 4200kv 1300 mAh 2s 30c lipo on our flat short track. With 1/18 ecs and open gear but most of us run 45 spur 10 pinion THEY ARE Fast Fast and Fun. We call it our open/mod class.


----------



## lephturn

How are you mounting the lipos in the scv2? Was thinking a saddle pack lipo


----------



## sg1

*Racing Saturday!!*

Hey kids,

Please let me know if anyone is going to want to run an "open" oval class Saturday.

If nobody is, I'll only be moving one board to shorten the straight away like we just ran on. Then the infield left hand turn in the middle will be approx. 8 feet longer and more of a turn then just going around the end of a 2 x 4. 

I don't plan on running oval, Tang is out also.
Let me know if there is interest or not so I'll know what I need to do to the track.

-Wayne


----------



## TangTester

I should know for sure later today.


----------



## Micro_Racer

lephturn said:


> How are you mounting the lipos in the scv2? Was thinking a saddle pack lipo


Everyone running the LiPo class has the BRP LTO chassis or for road the BRP RoadRaptor. So no need for saddle packs.


----------



## lephturn

Thanks, sent ecoast a pm about a bunch of q's but one mor I had is.... When is the road raptor going to be available again? 
Thanks
Lephturn


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> I'm in for super stock road only


----------



## TangTester

Sorry I am out for saturday, I really wanted to see how fast we could go on the big oval. Maybe we can do it on a friday sometime.


----------



## sg1

lephturn said:


> Thanks, sent ecoast a pm about a bunch of q's but one mor I had is.... When is the road raptor going to be available again?
> Thanks
> Lephturn


The road raptor is always available! PM me you you need info.
-Wayne


----------



## ecoastrc

Micro_Racer said:


> Everyone running the LiPo class has the BRP LTO chassis or for road the BRP RoadRaptor. So no need for saddle packs.


Correct However the Lipos that Micro found for the new brushless class fits the SCV2 chassis perfectly on the left side. I ran it last night for fun in my brushed stock car. I was having a blast.


----------



## BudBartos

Battery boxes made !!! T-Bud bodies in !!! Bring Your Money


----------



## sg1

I haven't heard anything from anyone about running oval, so I'm going to only have the road set up. Same straight away length, just 1 longer turn in the middle of the track. I'll be there around 1:30-2:00 to get the heat on and the track ready


----------



## ghoulardi

See you there ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I haven't heard anything from anyone about running oval, so I'm going to only have the road set up. Same straight away length, just 1 longer turn in the middle of the track. I'll be there around 1:30-2:00 to get the heat on and the track ready


Cool :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Getting the RoadRaptor ready for tonight!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Loadin' up my telemetry as we speak !


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night at the Gate! I must say the LTO did just fine on the road course! Well next race, back to oval at Freddies!
Thanks for comming out!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bob and Bruce - your HobbyWing ESC are on the way! 2 more for the new LiPo class!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Battery boxes made !!! T-Bud bodies in !!! Bring Your Money


Hey Bud....What's a "T-Bud" body? And is it planned to be used in a certain class?


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Hey Bud....What's a "T-Bud" body? And is it planned to be used in a certain class?


It's a old style stocker t bird. No class just some of the guy's are going to run in the new 3100 class.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all that braved the cold for some Hot racing :thumbsup: 
Next race is back at Freddies on Feb 5th OVAL


----------



## Micro_Racer

all4fun said:


> Hey Bud....What's a "T-Bud" body? And is it planned to be used in a certain class?


The new LiPo class can use any BRP body but Da Wedge.... I like the T-Bud, and so do a few others! The M.C. is another nice old style race car! 
It will be nice to see something other than the COT on the track!!!


----------



## lephturn

What are the battery boxes?


Gonna run a brushed and brushless buds car tomorrow here in Albany.Got shot down dirt oval 1/18 losi late model today do to sick kids. Tomorrow off from work and cross in my fingers that kids will go to school.





BudBartos said:


> Battery boxes made !!! T-Bud bodies in !!! Bring Your Money


----------



## all4fun

all4fun said:


> Hey Bud....What's a "T-Bud" body? And is it planned to be used in a certain class?





BudBartos said:


> It's a old style stocker t bird. No class just some of the guy's are going to run in the new 3100 class.





Micro_Racer said:


> The new LiPo class can use any BRP body but Da Wedge.... I like the T-Bud, and so do a few others! The M.C. is another nice old style race car!
> It will be nice to see something other than the COT on the track!!!


Thanks guys..... :thumbsup: I like that idea. A lot. It would be nice to mix things up a little by using some "good old stocker bodies" from the past. I also really like and support the idea of "keeping up with the times" by going to a 3100 brushless class. The racing should be exciting and close.........just like a "spec" class should be.....and the cheap prices for the lipo, esc with zero deg timing, and motor are great choices. It's also a great way to keep the BRP car as popular as it already is. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

lephturn said:


> What are the battery boxes?


The battery box is a plastic "cover" for the soft 800Mah LiPo's we are using. It will protect the LiPo from a puncture if you are hit on the side.


----------



## Tread1

Micro_Racer said:


> The battery box is a plastic "cover" for the soft 800Mah LiPo's we are using. It will protect the LiPo from a puncture if you are hit on the side.


Micro gave mine a field test last night and it works great!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

had to make sure the design worked


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> had to make sure the design worked


What is the price Bud sells them for and are they available on the BRP web site for everyone to buy?


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> What is the price Bud sells them for and are they available on the BRP web site for everyone to buy?


$4.00 not on web site never will be


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> $4.00 not on web site never will be


Thanks Bud.


----------



## BudBartos

For those interested the biggest race in the RC world is going on this week at the Snowbirds. You can watch it all week right from the comfort of You home or even on Your phone!! No need to go to the races anymore  Just make sure You come out to the BRP races.


http://snowbirdnationals.com/thunderslive2011.htm


----------



## lephturn

Thanks Bud.... Goin Down Fri to Jacksonville. Going to Orlando Sat N Sun. to watch. 
I hope next year to race once again in it. Its benn 13yrs. 

Lephturn


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> For those interested the biggest race in the RC world is going on this week at the Snowbirds. You can watch it all week right from the comfort of You home or even on Your phone!! No need to go to the races anymore  Just make sure You come out to the BRP races.
> 
> 
> http://snowbirdnationals.com/thunderslive2011.htm


I thought about just driving down to watch but it was a bit costly so guess I have to stay here in the cold :drunk:


----------



## lephturn

*Too bad and too short of notice but....*

I wish I knew. I could have got you a dead head rate on swest or AA out of OHIO. usually 25 to 50 bux roundtrip. just need less than 14days notice no less than 5 though. Next year we will split the driving if you wish. Amtrak to Albany and we will make the 17hr trip in the Scion XB AKA DadsBox. Priceline a cheap hotel room


----------



## BudBartos

They had rooms at the race hotel for $49.00 today. The special racer price was $89.00 ?????? Guess they Know racers make a mess


----------



## ghoulardi

So who's goin' to Toledo ?


----------



## TangTester

entry fee is a little steep for a single day of oval racing.....$45.00 for two classes. im out


----------



## Micro_Racer

And if you run brushless classes, it's still $45. Not sure if I will make the race. I'm done running brushed motors and 2/3a cells.


----------



## Crusty

TangTester said:


> entry fee is a little steep for a single day of oval racing.....$45.00 for two classes. im out


I'm with you on that!


----------



## Tread1

Micro_Racer said:


> And if you run brushless classes, it's still $45. Not sure if I will make the race. I'm done running brushed motors and 2/3a cells.


Same here.


----------



## lephturn

Bummin.... 515am flight out of JFK to Jacksonville cancelled with no other possibilities till Sat. Not goin to go to the Brids. My work said they would reschedule the meeting for first or second week of march. Watch what happens... I will get screwed out of the Mini Nats..... Murphy Has his way with me. HAHA


----------



## BudBartos

BOB B >>> If you see this here is a link to dirt knights with show schedule.


http://www.dirtknights.com/


----------



## BudBartos

Here is another view at the Snowbirds 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/snowbird-nationals-ballroom


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site! Only 4 more races left - the points are tight - Who will be CHAMP??!!??!!


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget next race is at Freddies this Sat 2-5. I know He will have the parking lot all nice and snow free with plenty of heat on inside :thumbsup: 
Come on all those new racers get out there


----------



## Micro_Racer

Got Ice?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Got Ice?


Yep, and I love it!!

It gives me a paid day off


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Got Ice?


I am retired and don't have to go anywhere, so who cares??? LOL:wave::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Stupid frozen snow sleet crap  can't use my $20.00 snow blower on that. Now it's going to get super cold so all will be frozen in place ??

I'm ready for some racing Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I'm just sitting in front of the TV watching Stargate and building Raptor kits


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> I'm just sitting in front of the TV watching Stargate and building Raptor kits


Build one for me!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sg1 ??


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Sg1 ??


I'm getting tired... I need a nap....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Punxsutawney Phil predicts an early spring - he is never wrong....


----------



## BudBartos

I sure hope !!!! Need that boat :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

I took a nap, and it snowed 3 friggin inches while I slept......


----------



## lephturn

Hopefully one says " I belong to Lephturn". 
Haha




sg1 said:


> I'm just sitting in front of the TV watching Stargate and building Raptor kits


----------



## BruceSi

Does no vents on rear mean yes vents in the front? I would like to cut front wheel fender vents,,,like hood area about 3/4 to 1 in long.


----------



## BudBartos

No front vents Bruce


----------



## ghoulardi

Looks like I'm gonna miss Saturday's fun. Dr, tells me I've got pneumonia. 
Have fun guys !


----------



## BudBartos

Take care !!! It may be that water vapor You smoke now


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ready for some racing!
Bruce - special delivery today (bring $23)


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! The drive home was much better than the drive there!

For the folks interested in the 3100Kv summer class - please see the LiPo - Brushless Summer Class? thread!

Hope to see some more racers at the next BRP points race!!!

Have a great "Big Game" day


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all those that trecked out in the snow for some racing FUN !!

The New B Mod looked good?

Next points race is Feb 19 at the gate on the road course


----------



## Micro_Racer

B Mod was cool! Just need a dirt oval to run them on!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> B Mod was cool! Just need a dirt oval to run them on!!


They run them on asphalt also :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Here is the New BRP B Mod body :thumbsup: 


This thing looked cool and ran great on the track !!


----------



## BillSmithBooks

BudBartos said:


> Here is the New BRP B Mod body :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> This thing looked cool and ran great on the track !!


Those look awesome! How much $$$?

But dirts for racing, pavements for getting there.


----------



## DMiz

Hey Bud What do I win for guessing right(How Much $$$$)that's what they said first.lol:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Hey Bud What do I win for guessing right(How Much $$$$)that's what they said first.lol:wave:


You win the big prize ?????

They will be $25.00 and include body mounts. They will only work on the LTO.
Very limited supply  I have to cut and bend all by hand :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Here is the New BRP B Mod body :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> This thing looked cool and ran great on the track !!


Sweet !!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Sweet !!


Maybe we should run this body at the April race


----------



## lephturn

Bud .... I like it...... I will take one.

Jason


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone that wants one just paypal [email protected] total $30.00 including shipping. Make sure You note what it is for.


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site. Also note I added a LiPo 3100KV Brushless Class page that includes the rules....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget the next race is at the Gate on Feb 19th! Road Racing!!!!

Its a tight points battle.....every single point counts!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Don't forget the next race is at the Gate on Feb 19th! Road Racing!!!!
> 
> Its a tight points battle.....every single point counts!


Right on and it's road course !!!!! Toledo race today was pretty fun And entertaining :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget this Sat racing starts at 5:00 at the gate


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all is coming to the last road race of the 2010/2011 BRP series?

Come on out and support the causes


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there around three o'clock.:wave:


----------



## martian 710

Bud,
Is there a rental car available Saturday?


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Bud,
> Is there a rental car available Saturday?


I could have it ready. Make sure You let Me know asap


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there.


----------



## ghoulardi

Looks like I gotta miss it. Too much stuff to do. Rebuild a motor so I can get my damn garage back and re-doing a bathroom. Anyone know a good drywaller on the west side? (Berea)


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Looks like I gotta miss it. Too much stuff to do. Rebuild a motor so I can get my damn garage back and re-doing a bathroom. Anyone know a good drywaller on the west side? (Berea)


But I have Your major award from Toledo


----------



## BudBartos

??????????


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> ??????????


 
Hey BUD is thinking again.!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Oh NO Oh NO :roll::devil::devil:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes thinking where has everyone gone??????


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Yes thinking where has everyone gone??????


Outside to enjoy the sunshine and warm air.


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Outside to enjoy the sunshine and warm air.


Right they stay home because of the snow and then since it's too nice out ??


----------



## martian 710

I think Logan and I are going to make it. If I can get a couple of cars together. His hockey game got rescheduled. What time do the doors open and when does racing start?


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> I think Logan and I are going to make it. If I can get a couple of cars together. His hockey game got rescheduled. What time do the doors open and when does racing start?


I'll be getting there around 2ish to get things cleaned up. Track will be ready for practice at 3.
Racing starts at 5


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I think Logan and I are going to make it. If I can get a couple of cars together. His hockey game got rescheduled. What time do the doors open and when does racing start?


I will have the rental ready just in case You need it :thumbsup:

? We get people to drive 3 hrs even 10 hrs to come and race but why don't they drive 15 min ? Could it be because they have a track and figure it will always be there? Just wondering ?


----------



## DWBryan

Good point, "a track and figure it will always be there" but when its gone then what happens next... boredom, yard play, dirt roads, parking lots, public places, police, hassel, sellout, boredom!
Maybe I missed a point or have already been there? Hmmmmm


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> I think You know for sure.

WOW rental truck rebuilt all I can say is WOW


----------



## Easy

Wish I could be there, have a dinner tonight. Sorry


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Wish I could be there, have a dinner tonight. Sorry


OK enjoy. Don't forget next race at Freddies on Mar5th

Hope to see everyone at about 3:00 !!!


----------



## all4fun

Easy said:


> Wish I could be there, have a dinner tonight. Sorry





BudBartos said:


> OK enjoy. Don't forget next race at Freddies on Mar5th
> 
> Hope to see everyone at about 3:00 !!!


Hey Bud......how many times has "Easy" actually attended a race at Freddies this season?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of road racing! Great to see Bret out again! Cars were fast on the raod course!!!


----------



## Chaz955i

Nice job running the race Wayne and thanks for letting me run your car.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Nice job running the race Wayne and thanks for letting me run your car.


Thanks and no problem!
Things went much smoother then I expected 
Only a 5 minute delay toward the end.

Nice job keeping the car in 1 piece! (for the most part...lol...)
It's ALOT simpler then running 1/12!! (no boost, no turbo, no motor timing, no deciding on gear changes, no 50.00 lipos, no 120.00 esc's...)
It's just plain FUN!!!

I'll make sure I have my LTO ready for some oval racing for you


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow - Wayne can use a computer! 

The "New" Gate looks great! Looking forward to many, many, more races at this fine track! 

Chuck - Welcome to the Fun, SIMPLE, world of BRP racing!!!! 

See you all at the next race............. and don't forget the BIG oval race in April


----------



## BudBartos

Yes good job Guy's and thanks to all that came giving us 22 total entries :thumbsup: 
Brett and Logan >> Thanks for coming out You both ran great.

Hope to see more of the locals at the next points race at Freddies on Mar 5th :wave:


----------



## martian 710

It was great seeing everybody again last night!!! Logan and I had a blast. It was my first roadcourse race in 3 years and Logan's first ever road race. It's definately more fun going "both ways". Great job running the races Wayne!!! The "New" Gate is a great facility. Hopefully our schedule will work out where we can make the figure-8 race and most of the summer series races.(Hopefully Friday won't be Logan's practice night for hockey this summer). Bud thanks for the use of the rental truck. It ran great wish I had had a chance to get some practice in and I wasn't so rusty.
Brett


----------



## Micro_Racer

points updated on my web site...


----------



## Chaz955i

Micro_Racer said:


> Wow - Wayne can use a computer!
> 
> The "New" Gate looks great! Looking forward to many, many, more races at this fine track!
> 
> Chuck - Welcome to the Fun, SIMPLE, world of BRP racing!!!!
> 
> See you all at the next race............. and don't forget the BIG oval race in April


Thx Micro, I had lot of fun running with you guys.


----------



## Easy

all4fun said:


> Hey Bud......how many times has "Easy" actually attended a race at Freddies this season?


Actually I made a grand total of 3 races this series. I do the best that I can....:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

It's all that snow !! You need to move to a snow free zone.


----------



## all4fun

Easy said:


> Actually I made a grand total of 3 races this series. I do the best that I can....:thumbsup:


I understand, don't mean to sound negative....that's not my style.  The BRP gang are a great group of talented/devoted racers that are a ball to race with and support. Bud has a great product and with Wayne's never ending effort to have a lot of races scheduled at the gate, it's a win/win for all of us. My only concern is that we all need to support and attend these races and the tracks, like Freddies and the Gate, which is in most everybodys "back yard" in your area. Without all of our support, these fine tracks might not be around any more. I'm 3 hours away to race at Freddies or the Gate, and I'm not ever retired yet.


----------



## Easy

all4fun said:


> I understand, don't mean to sound negative....that's not my style.  The BRP gang are a great group of talented/devoted racers that are a ball to race with and support. Bud has a great product and with Wayne's never ending effort to have a lot of races scheduled at the gate, it's a win/win for all of us. My only concern is that we all need to support and attend these races and the tracks, like Freddies and the Gate, which is in most everybodys "back yard" in your area. Without all of our support, these fine tracks might not be around any more. I'm 3 hours away to race at Freddies or the Gate, and I'm not ever retired yet.


I agree with all you said, and I for one have tried to support the local shops and tracks as much as possible. Bud has one super product, fun and not expensive. Freddies track is closest, about an hour, from me. The Gate is about 1 3/4 hrs from me. The only problem, like Bud Said, is the snow. I live in one of the snowiest areas in N.E. Ohio, and after years of commercial snow plowing I don't drive in the snow if I don't have to, just a personal choice.
I have raced on and off since the Cleveland RC club raced in Bratenahl and hope to continue in the future. Maybe we can race each other one day.
Don


----------



## martian 710

Don,
Logan said he'll let you borrow his snowmobile on the snowy race nights!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## martian 710

martian 710 said:


> Don,
> Logan said he'll let you borrow his snowmobile on the snowy race nights!!!:thumbsup::wave:


The only bad thing is you'll have to drive 2hrs to get it.


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> The only bad thing is you'll have to drive 2hrs to get it.


Lets see, drive 1 hr. to the track, or drive 2 hrs to get a snowmobile, and then drive 2 hrs to the track...... NOT  LOL LOL :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Don supports the BRP racing series just fine :thumbsup: Hope to see You at Freddies


----------



## all4fun

Easy said:


> I agree with all you said, and I for one have tried to support the local shops and tracks as much as possible. Bud has one super product, fun and not expensive. Freddies track is closest, about an hour, from me. The Gate is about 1 3/4 hrs from me. The only problem, like Bud Said, is the snow. I live in one of the snowiest areas in N.E. Ohio, and after years of commercial snow plowing I don't drive in the snow if I don't have to, just a personal choice.
> I have raced on and off since the Cleveland RC club raced in Bratenahl and hope to continue in the future. Maybe we can race each other one day.
> Don


Yes.....Hopefully we can race each other sometime with these great BRP cars, that would be great. :thumbsup: I agree, that snow can really be a pain in the b**t. I will be at the Gate for the Big April race. Hope to see you there. :wave:
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

It better not be snowing in april :drunk: And it better not be too nice !!


----------



## martian 710

So much for the nice weather. The weatherman was callig for 1"-3" of snow today. We've gotten +8" so far and it's still snowing. I guess I'm going to have to get the darn snowblower out again in the am.:drunk:


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> So much for the nice weather. The weatherman was callig for 1"-3" of snow today. We've gotten +8" so far and it's still snowing. I guess I'm going to have to get the darn snowblower out again in the am.:drunk:


You got more than we did. I need to plow this morning, but I don't think there is 8" out there. I never went out of the house yesterday..... LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Had about 4 here on top of the 1/4" of ice


----------



## BudBartos

Next Sat at Freddies !!!! Only 2 more points races remain !! Then the Fig8/roadoval and major awards :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there. Got my new servo installed. Hopefully those problems are a thing of the past!


----------



## tcian

Im going to try to get my car ready, i hate to see it gathering dust on my shelf, good project for the week, hope the season is going good for everyone...


----------



## BudBartos

Ian >> Come on out


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> Ian >> Come on out


I will try, i need to make sometime tonight to get it ready....i have a brushed ae motor and all that, what kind of gearing are you guys running? Also how much could i get two batterys for? :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

stock is 10/52 super stock is 10/48 I have some batts You could use but none to sell right now.


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> stock is 10/52 super stock is 10/48 I have some batts You could use but none to sell right now.


Oh alright sounds good i need to check when i get home if i have the correct gears and such but i should, also thanks for letting me use the batts i should be able to make it, what are the times again? Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Open early racing at 5:00 I will be there about 3:00


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> Open early racing at 5:00 I will be there about 3:00


Sounds good, if I do make it can't wait to see the looking Freddie's face haha


----------



## BudBartos

Well looks like there may only be 2 of us for sure ?????????:woohoo:


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Well looks like there may only be 2 of us for sure ?????????:woohoo:


I talked to Bob Biro yesterday. He'll be there also.


----------



## TangTester

BUD,

Any B-Mod bodies yet?


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> BUD,
> 
> Any B-Mod bodies yet?


Yes of course !!!

Rest of You guys better get all Your BRP stuff soon.


----------



## ghoulardi

I should be there. Motor's almost back together and bathroom is coming along nicely.


----------



## Easy

I will be there too.....
I want to get some of the gear for the new class.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> I should be there. Motor's almost back together and bathroom is coming along nicely.


 
Your not suppost to take those motors apart


----------



## BudBartos

I have some 3100 motors and Lilipos they will be at the track sat !! If You are


----------



## BudBartos

Also have some B Mod bodies made !!!!


----------



## all4fun

ghoulardi said:


> I should be there. Motor's almost back together and bathroom is coming along nicely.





BudBartos said:


> Your not suppost to take those motors apart


LOL.....


----------



## TangTester

who is ready for some racing?


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Your not suppost to take those motors apart



Should have about 225 HP when its done.


----------



## martian 710

ghoulardi said:


> Should have about 225 HP when its done.


I hope it didn't have 250hp before you started!!!!:tongue::wave:


----------



## Easy

ghoulardi said:


> Should have about 225 HP when its done.


Just in time for $5.00 a gallon gas. (I think that is about the same HP as my Honda Civic.....LOL)
See you guys later
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - i wont be at the race tonight - please grab the points and the "box of goodies" from Freddie - everyone Enjoy the racing!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - i wont be at the race tonight - please grab the points and the "box of goodies" from Freddie - everyone Enjoy the racing!


Seeing as how Micro can't make it tonight, will you have any of the required gear for the new brushless class?


----------



## Micro_Racer

BRP has all the stuff!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> BRP has all the stuff!


Thanks Micro.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

One more race before the figure 8. Had a good time as usual. See everybody at the last race in two weeks.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was some good clean tight racing tonight !! Thanks all for coming out and Joining in on the FUN


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for a fun filled evening. Great racing fun was had by all.


----------



## BudBartos

Brushless class was pretty fun We were all Very close with lots of door to door racing !!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

See what happens when I don't run


----------



## Easy

You must understand, Bud wanted me to take out Pat, Pat wanted me to take out Bud. What to do, What to do. (It was a hard choice as they both were drinking "Tiger Blood" and I didn't want to get too close!)


----------



## Micro_Racer

Funny!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The Mini Darlington Challenge race entry form is on the April 15th and 16th thread. We will run the new 3100Kv LiPo class!

Come join the fun!!


----------



## Easy

Micro, you have a pm


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks MICRO !!!! 

Don't forget next race is mar 19th at Freddies it's the last 2010/2011 points race. Then the next weeked is the Fig8/Roadoval along with Major awards !!!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Thanks MICRO !!!!
> 
> Don't forget next race is mar 19th at Freddies it's the last 2010/2011 points race. Then the next weeked is the Fig8/Roadoval along with Major awards !!!


Hope to see a good turnout this Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like I won't be able to make the race. See you all at the fig 8!


----------



## Crusty

Bob and I will be there.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I hope to have a supply of Niftek at the next race. So make sure you get your bottle will they are fresh.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Rack is fully packed for all of Your BRP racing needs. This would be a good time to stock up on new parts for the summer series and the Darlington race at the gate !!!! 

Please


----------



## Easy

Hope to be there!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Hope to be there!!!


No snow in forcast :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

I have a box full of 1/24th scale aftermarket NASCAR decals. Most of them are for cars from the 80s and 90s. They are good for numbers and sponsers. If ther's any interest, I'll bring them along Saturday.


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty said:


> I have a box full of 1/24th scale aftermarket NASCAR decals. Most of them are for cars from the 80s and 90s. They are good for numbers and sponsers. If ther's any interest, I'll bring them along Saturday.


 
Bring them !!!!!


----------



## Easy

Crusty said:


> I have a box full of 1/24th scale aftermarket NASCAR decals. Most of them are for cars from the 80s and 90s. They are good for numbers and sponsers. If ther's any interest, I'll bring them along Saturday.


If I make it I might be interested in some too.


----------



## BudBartos

Will We have a good turnout today or is it too nice out ?? Come out and see !!!:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - please grab the points! thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Someone remind Me of that !!! LATER


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Don,t forget you have the points in your race bag!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing, again, thanks to Freddie for a great place to come and have fun, to Bud for a great product, and to all who show up and make the fun happen.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

yes it was a good night of racing with 17 total entries :thumbsup: 
Super stock and brushless were fast and clean.

Stock looked like they were getting ready for the Figure 8 race 

So next Sat is the Fig 8 Roadoval !!! Come on out and have some FUN :wave:


----------



## martian 710

I'm afraid we are going to miss the Figure-8 race this year. Logan has his 1st Boy Scout campout next weekend. Have fun and take Pat out for me!!!:beatdeadhorse::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Bummer but Yes I will take Pat out several times if possible :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next up - the Fig 8 race  

Dont forget to sign up for the race at the Gate!!!!


----------



## DJ66

*I WISH I COULD BE THERE NEXT WEEK...I HOPE SOMEBODY WILL MAKE A VIDEO AND POST IT LIKE LAST YEAR.:thumbsup:*:thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

My brp is all ready go for saturday, really hope i can make it this time....
Bud- Do you have any batteries now? Or know where i can get some


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> My brp is all ready go for saturday, really hope i can make it this time....
> Bud- Do you have any batteries now? Or know where i can get some


I have some of mine used. Will not be getting more new ones You can get at
www.teamscreamracing.com 

Dave >> Will try


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Dave >> Will try


*THANKS :thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> I have some of mine used. Will not be getting more new ones You can get at
> www.teamscreamracing.com
> 
> I Get account suspended when I try and go there.
> Don


----------



## DMiz

I will be there for the figure 8,As promised I will be bringing Pulled Pork Sandwiches for everyone, need the practice cooking for the upcoming BBQ season.Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> BudBartos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of mine used. Will not be getting more new ones You can get at
> www.teamscreamracing.com
> 
> I Get account suspended when I try and go there.
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Seems like team scream site in USA is down or gone?
Click to expand...


----------



## Easy

Seems like team scream site in USA is down or gone?[/quote]

It has been that way for a couple of days.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Prob didn't pay there bill !!!!


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> I have some of mine used. Will not be getting more new ones You can get at
> www.teamscreamracing.com
> 
> Dave >> Will try


ok do you thnk if i can make it this weekend i could use a pack? Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> ok do you thnk if i can make it this weekend i could use a pack? Thanks


Yes !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have some Team Scream 4 cell packs for sale at the Fig 8 race.....


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> I will have some Team Scream 4 cell packs for sale at the Fig 8 race.....


New or used???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I would be intested in 2 or 3 if the price is right.:wave:


----------



## Easy

I was interested also, not sure what I am going to do for the summer series.
Don


----------



## Easy

Is there any other place to get these batteries from besides Team Scream?


----------



## Micro_Racer

My packs are all used....but have been well taken care of


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> Is there any other place to get these batteries from besides Team Scream?


maxamps has 2/3a cells

I thouhgt you were going to run in the LiPo class?


----------



## Crusty

Promatch has then also.


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> maxamps has 2/3a cells
> 
> I thouhgt you were going to run in the LiPo class?


Not sure what I will do. I want to be able to run either class.


----------



## BudBartos

2 days to Fig 8 Mayham :thumbsup: 

Also don't forget the first race of the summer series is then only 2 weeks away at the gate. You better have nice new full size rears for the big track.


----------



## martian 710

You guys have fun this weekend. I've have to sleep in a tent Friday and Saturday night with a low of 15*!!!:drunk:


----------



## TangTester

martian 710 said:


> You guys have fun this weekend. I've have to sleep in a tent Friday and Saturday night with a low of 15*!!!:drunk:


Freddie will have the heat on if you change your mind


----------



## BudBartos

Smash>> Bam>> Crash >>

Oh Yea :tongue::drunk::wave:


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Smash>> Bam>> Crash >>
> 
> Oh Yea :tongue::drunk::wave:


Is it snowing yet?????


----------



## Micro_Racer

May run the 3100 on the roadoval just to shake the car down


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Funny I thought the idea was to miss everybody, not become a bumper car.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

Got my Figure 8 car ready.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> May run the 3100 on the roadoval just to shake the car down


The roadoval is running the stock gearing? You would be alot faster. See if there is enough for a super stock roadoval class where both can run.
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer

No points for this race. Just for fun. Just want to make sure the car is good!


----------



## Micro_Racer

points have been calculated....and double checked.....may have a surprise or 2


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - could you bring some plastic 4-40 screws and nuts and 10 tooth press on pinion gears. Oh and some of that awesome BRP servo tape!


----------



## DMiz

Pulled Pork is on the smoker, smelling good around my house.Bomber figure 8 car is ready to crash some people see everyone in a few hours.

Bud can you bring some bumpers the black one.


----------



## Easy

I think the concrete finally set up! Now to get the gearing set so the car will move the weight........:wave::hat:


----------



## BudBartos

All right !!!!!! Duck tape for Me :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Great fun night even though I broke and couldn't finish. Thanks to Freddie and Bud for making it possible, and to Dave for the delicious pulled pork!


----------



## Micro_Racer

*The End To Another Great Race Series!*

What an exciting night of crashing! The figure 8 didn't disappoint, plenty of hard hits and mayhem! Congratulations to Bruce - the new Figure 8 champion!

Your BRP 2010-2011 Indoor Series Champions:
Stock:
1. Bruce
2. Dave M.
3. Taco

Super Stock:
1. Don S.
2. Ross J.
3. Don D. (by 1 point over 4th place Bruce!!!)

Brushless
1. Tang (for the 100000000 time!)
2. Micro_Racer
3. Geoff

A big thank you to Freddie's Hobby, for the great facilities and smooth running race program!

A personal thank you to Bud Bartos. It's not profit that drives BRP, but Bud's passion for our hobby. Thank you for continuing to produce a great product, and sponsoring the BRP series races.

Well - now it's time to get ready for the 2011 Summer Series! I am excited to run the new 3100Kv class. We should have a full field of cars. 

See you all on April 8th at The Gate!!!! :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

And THANKS DAVE for the BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!! Outstanding stuff!


----------



## Easy

All in all, for all the carnage ( and Mike trying to nail me ) all I suffered was a broken servo, broken servo saver, and slightly bent rear axle. (none of which were caused by Mike) LOL
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

it's the one time a year we CAN hit everyone!!! I hope everyone got it out of their system....back to real racing!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> it's the one time a year we CAN hit everyone!!! I hope everyone got it out of their system....back to real racing!


Just joking, I know you were trying to hit EVERYONE......:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks all for coming out to the Fig 8 Road/Oval !!! Sure wish more could have made it but Your the ones that missed out ?? Good crazy racing great BBQ "Thanks Dave" and just a good time.

Here is the complete A main 10 min :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Nice video, a good time was had by all!!!


----------



## jamesj

when is the figure 8 race


----------



## Easy

jamesj said:


> when is the figure 8 race


LAST Sat. 3/26/2011


----------



## jamesj

i missed it dam


----------



## jamesj

r u running lipo


----------



## BudBartos

James Yes You missed it. First race of summer series is at the gate on April 8 raceing starts at 7:00 sharp. They are running the lepo class :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

yes i want to be there


----------



## jamesj

hey bud i have 2 white gears is one of them 45 teeth


----------



## jamesj

hey bud i need total cost of the parts i ordered from you and that was a good vidio of you racing freddies big track


----------



## BudBartos

http://www.youtube.com/user/tangtester#p/u/0/yL_5KtYXtGI
Cost is $6.00


----------



## jamesj

thats all cool


----------



## jamesj

hey bud the body i was talking about at the gat is the #252 GTP Sports and i will need #253 Ferrari F-40 i will need the cost also pls


----------



## Crusty

I'm a little late, but here are some pictures from Freddies the night of the Figure 8.

http://public.fotki.com/Crusty/radio-controlled-racing-1/brp-figure-8-and-ro/


----------

